# News & Current Events > U.S. Political News >  Shooter at DC Navy yard

## tod evans

From Drudge;

*Active Shooter at Washington Navy Yard, Reports of Multiple People Shot*

http://washington.cbslocal.com/2013/...e-people-shot/


WASHINGTON (CBSDC) — The U.S. Navy has confirmed that there is an active shooter on the grounds of the Washington Navy Yard in Southeast.

D.C. Police say they have received reports that multiple people have been shot.

This story will be updated.


[edit]
WASHINGTON (CBSDC) — The U.S. Navy has confirmed that there is an active shooter on the grounds of the Washington Navy Yard in Southeast D.C.

The Navy says three shots were fired at 8:20 a.m. Monday at Naval Sea Systems Command Headquarters Building 197.

D.C. Police say they have received reports that multiple people have been shot.

The Navy says about 3,000 people work in the building.

This story will be updated.

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

Has Alex Jones declared it an inside job yet?

----------


## fisharmor

It's funny how when it happens at a crack house they don't have much to say about it....

----------


## tod evans

Sounds like the guy gotta cop..........Wonder if he'll survive..


http://www.washingtonpost.com/local/...549_story.html

By Peter Hermann and Maggie Fazeli Fard, E-mail the writer
A D.C. police officer is among the people shot at the Washington Navy Yard on Monday morning.

A police spokesman confirmed at 9:20 a.m. that the officer was shot near the room where a lone gunman has barricaded himself after allegedly shooting at least three people on the Navy Yard grounds in Southeast Washington.


The U.S. Navy said that three shots were fired around 8:20 a.m. at the Naval Sea Systems Command Headquarters building, where about 3,000 people work.

Police said that at least three, possibly four, people were shot. All are in critical condition, authorities said.

A “shelter in place” order has been issued for Navy Yard personnel, authorities said.

Police closed the 11th St Bridge as well as M St SE between 2nd and 4th streets SE due to the shooting. In addition, Metro Transit Police closed the New Jersey Avenue entrance at the Navy Yard station. The Half Street entrance remains open.

U.S. Capitol Police confirmed enhanced security at the Capitol, but no immediate threat.

----------


## PSYOP

//////////////////

----------


## Origanalist

> It's funny how when it happens at a crack house they don't have much to say about it....


Crackheads tend to "shelter in place" anyway.....until they run out of crack.

----------


## tod evans

> Crackheads tend to "shelter in place" anyway.....until they run out of crack.


Freshly printed FRN's are a government employees crack....

----------


## donnay

Will the lone gunman have three names before days end?

----------


## shane77m

I wonder if they will use the incendiary tear gas?

----------


## ZENemy

let me guess, alqciada got to him and turned him.

----------


## CaptUSA

A shooter in South East???  Unbelievable!

(Actually, I was once told the actual spelling is Sowfeese)

----------


## PSYOP

//////////////////

----------


## oyarde

That is the largest of the Naval five system commands.Around 60,000 total employees.

----------


## Deborah K

This will undoubtedly turn into another quest to tighten gun control laws.

----------


## Origanalist

> Freshly printed FRN's are a government employees crack....


Aren't we all government employees???

----------


## presence

> Sounds like the guy gotta cop..........Wonder if he'll survive..


Second Cop Shot

http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/navy-...ry?id=20267283




> Two law enforcement officers are among five wounded

----------


## Dianne

> $10 says the shooter is Syrian. If not, they'll find a way to make him Syrian.


I'm going to guess Iranian...  The President has been briefed to allow time for him to decide .

----------


## Dianne

Update:

Fatalities and at least ten wounded ...    lone gunman is injured and described as an african american, carrying the same type of service weapon as soldiers on the base.

----------


## pcosmar

> Update:
> 
> Fatalities and at least ten wounded ...    lone gunman is injured and described as an african american, carrying the same type of service weapon as soldiers on the base.


Two hours later,,
http://www.washingtonpost.com/local/...549_story.html



> Police say three shooters, including at least one in fatigues, have shot at least 10 people at the Washington Navy Yard.
> 
> Police said at least one of the shooters is “down,” but it was unclear whether that means the suspect has been arrested or shot. Two remain at large, and police believe they have pinned down one between the third and fourth floors of one of the buildings on the installation in Southeast Washington.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Has Alex Jones declared it an inside job yet?


It's not paranoia if they're really out to get you.  Wake up.

----------


## Root

Here we go again

----------


## phill4paul

> Two hours later,,
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/local/...549_story.html



  Possible that the reports of multiple gunmen comes from speculation due to wounds being identified by the hospital as being of differing calibers. Possibly, the "lone" gunman had multiple weapons. As always in these cases, reports are all over the board.

----------


## phill4paul

Describing gunman as large, bald, black man. He's baaaack.

----------


## green73

Three gunman? One still on the loose? Time for martial law.

----------


## jllundqu

I bet alex jones finds "evidence" that there was an "active shooter drill" taking place at the same time!

----------


## JoshLowry

> I bet alex jones finds "evidence" that there was an "active shooter drill" taking place at the same time!


This is actually a pattern if you cared to look on your own.  Not saying that is the case here cause it sounds like it just happened.

----------


## Red Green

I blame Adam Kokesh.  He demonstrated it was possible to bring a loaded gun into DC.

----------


## Dianne

> Two hours later,,
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/local/...549_story.html


Wow, I'm watching FAUX News and they are still at the point of suspecting the possibility of a second shooter...    They are way behind the coverage.

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

Were the assailants Syrian?!

----------


## twomp

First we need our obligatory hour of speculation and misinformation then we can find out what happen.

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

They've been airing it at my job all day now- at least gives us something to watch, but yes, numbers keep on changing, possibility of a second shooter, description changing, and so on.

----------


## presence

http://www.cnn.com/2013/09/16/us/dc-navy-yard-gunshots/




> *Navy spokesman: 2 suspects 'down'*
> 
> 
> []
> 
> not able to confirm whether the suspected gunmen had been taken into custody or killed.






> It is worth noting that Washington Naval Yard is a gun free zone *(victim disarmament zone)*
> []
> 
> Workers in the building have been told to “shelter in place.”


http://www.prisonplanet.com/breaking...e-victims.html

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

"Reports have come in the shooter's name is Mohammed Mohammed and his cousin has a Saudi friend. His Sadui friend's girlfriend was born in Syria and her father is a suspected Syrian government official. It is rumored he had homosexual sex with the president of Syria in exchange for U.S. secrets."

----------


## phill4paul

A.P. is reporting a shooter is dead.

  Edit:   http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories...09-16-10-53-57

----------


## Cleaner44

I thought guns are banned in DC... how is this possible?

----------


## donnay

Terror in the Capital: Four DEAD and 12 injured after TWO gunmen go on rampage at Washington Navy Yard: 'One barricaded in historic building and the other may still be on the loose'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...#ixzz2f4SwUF62

----------


## PSYOP

> "Reports have come in the shooter's name is Mohammed Mohammed and his cousin has a Saudi friend. His Sadui friend's girlfriend was born in Syria and her father is a suspected Syrian government official. It is rumored he had homosexual sex with the president of Syria in exchange for U.S. secrets."


Well played, sir.

----------


## Red Green

> I thought guns are banned in DC... how is this possible?


Exactly.  If these guy(s) had been forced to register their illegal weapons, none of this would have happened.  We need background checks and gun registration pronto!

----------


## enhanced_deficit

3 shooters?


*At least 10 people injured in shooting at Navy building in Washington*

                                Published September 16, 2013FoxNews.com

*DEVELOPING:* At  least 10 people have been shot  with multiple fatalities  at a Navy  building in Washington, U.S. Navy authorities said Monday.
  A Navy Yard spokesman said the suspected gunman remains active and  possibly barricaded following reports of shots fired at around 8:20 a.m.  at the Naval Sea Systems Command headquarters in southeast Washington. A  U.S. Navy official later told Reuters that it's possible more than one  shooter is involved, although that has not been verified.
  Police sources told The Washington Post that three shooters, including one in military fatigues, were involved in the incident. 

  Roughly 3,000 people who work inside the building have been directed  to stay in place as authorities continue searching for the shooter, Navy  officials said. Low-flying helicopters were spotted circling above the  scene, dropping baskets to evacuate people from the complex.

  The Washington Post reported that a D.C. police officer was among  those injured. All were listed in critical condition, authorities told  the newspaper.

  Rick Mason, a program management analyst who is a civilian with the  U.S. Navy, said a gunman was shooting from a fourth floor overlook in  the hallway outside his office. Mason said the gunman was aiming down at  people in the building's cafeteria on the first floor, adding that he  could hear the shots but could not see a gunman.
  Shortly after the gunfire, Mason said overhead speakers told workers  to seek shelter and later to head for the gates at the complex.

People who were inside the building said the gunman  described as a  tall, African-American male  wordlessly sprayed fire from an AR-15  assault rifle.
  We saw him hold the rifle, and we saw him aim it in our direction, a witness told FoxNews.com.

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2013/09/16...cmp=latestnews

----------


## green73

Obama about to speak. A nation holds its breath.

----------


## Cleaner44

Any chance McCain was visiting at the time?

----------


## Root

> People who were inside the building said the gunman — described as a  tall, African-American male — wordlessly *sprayed fire from an AR-15*  assault rifle.
>   “We saw him hold the rifle, and we saw him aim it in our direction,” a witness told FoxNews.com.
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/us/2013/09/16...cmp=latestnews


AR-15's have a flamethrower option now???

----------


## Dianne

> Any chance McCain was visiting at the time?


lmao ....    I am suspicious about this, however, now that I heard law enforcement at the site is the same law enforcement group from the alleged Boston bombing.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> Obama about to speak. A nation holds its breath.


He needs to stay clear of invoking "sons he could have had". Yet better he should let someone else whose name is not tarnished with drone war crimes against innocent children do the speaking.

----------


## shane77m

Hopefully people will realize that "gun free zones" don't work. More than likely we will here the same shtick about needed more gun control.

----------


## kathy88

Screen shots of multiple shooter versions a good idea for when it switches to lone gunman.

----------


## puppetmaster

> "Reports have come in the shooter's name is Mohammed Mohammed and his cousin has a Saudi friend. His Sadui friend's girlfriend was born in Syria and her father is a suspected Syrian government official. It is rumored he had homosexual sex with the president of Syria in exchange for U.S. secrets."


The prez? Really?

----------


## green73

*FLASH: DC POLICE CHIEF SAYS 2 OTHER SHOOTERS MAY BE AT LARGE...*

----------


## fisharmor

Huh.  Maybe some people thought it was time.

----------


## JK/SEA

> *FLASH: DC POLICE CHIEF SAYS 2 OTHER SHOOTERS MAY BE AT LARGE...*



shelter in place. We'll be ransacking your homes momentarily, and be sure to be in a prone position when we bust in...

standby.

----------


## presence

> Navy Yard shooter, 6 others dead; two more suspects possible
> Kingston Daily Freeman
>  - ‎3 minutes ago‎


..

----------


## fisharmor

> shelter in place. We'll be ransacking your homes momentarily, and be sure to be in a prone position when we bust in...
> 
> standby.


Well, $#@!.  I hadn't thought of that.
This is happening like 10 miles from me.

----------


## oyarde

The Navy says at least twelve shot and fatalties among those.

----------


## 2young2vote

Another day another shooting.  Murder, among other things, is what happens when people don't have a strong moral foundation.  Where do people get strong moral foundations in modern society?  Family and Church, both of which have been attacked by government.

----------


## jllundqu

1, 2, or 3 shooters
One reported White Male with pistol in camoflauge
One reported black male with a "long gun" in camo.....

At least we have some racial diversity amongst the shooters...   Too soon?

----------


## ClydeCoulter

> Screen shots of multiple shooter versions a good idea for when it switches to lone gunman.


I hope lots of video from MSM and others are being captured as well.  (_Have to catch you later on rep, too soon yet_)

----------


## donnay

Picture posted from a twitter account posted on the US News page.  People where shuffled to the underground parking garage.  IMHO, those people do not looked terrified--they look like they're at a casual social gathering.

Source:
http://usnews.nbcnews.com/

----------


## AFPVet

> It's funny how when it happens at a crack house they don't have much to say about it....


Happens all too often and people lose interest in that lol. ... just like gang shootings... happen too often to really make news.

----------


## Root

"...they're patriots..."





SWC also mentions, Syria, & teh ecomomy

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Y'all gonna hate me for this, but I suspect this one is probably a legitimate jihadist.  Largely because I remember this story that came out a few days ago, and it lines up with this guy:

http://worldnews.nbcnews.com/_news/2...ed-states?lite

who the US doesn't control, but whose friends Obama wanted to help in Syria.  The strike plan falls apart, #1 Al Qaeda gets pissed and says "attack," and 3 days later, we get this.

The pieces fit, but not so perfect like it was constructed.  The timelines add up, and the players are high on our drone target list.

I'm as suspicious as anybody and suspected something might happen to encourage the attack on Syria, but this doesn't add up to that.  A false flag would have had the perp some kind of Syrian nationalist responding to Assad.  This appears to be a jihadist responding to al-Zawahri -- totally counterproductive to a Syrian invasion.  If anything, this will make us even LESS likely to bomb Syria to "help the guys who just shot up the DC Navy Yard."  It's not an Assad subterfuge either.  Assad does not have al-Zawahri under his thumb any more than we do.

Just looking at what's going down, I have a higher confidence than this is just an AQ patsy than I have had on any 'official line' on anything in the last 13 years.

That broken clock had to be right eventually.  

Be on the lookout for Congress to introduce "PATRIOT IV - THE FINAL SUBJUGATION ACT" or some such atrocity.

Of course, a rational person says al-Zawahri just called for the attacks publically and out in the open.  No oppressive spy regime was necessary to see that one coming.

Cui bono?  If we were looking for a false flag to encourage the Syria attack, it sure as hell wouldn't be coming from al-Zawahri!

Of course, the correct response would be to snatch the two left alive up , determine if they were acting in response to al-Zawahri or not, and if so, dispatch a Marque on al-Zawahri and let some enterprising international free agents deliver him to stand trial.

Instead, the idiot in chief is probably going to willy-nilly invade another half dozen unrelated Countries and create a dozen more al-Zawahris perpetuating this cycle to justify further MIC expenditures.

Our response will be 180° wrong, and we are going to run out and make as many new enemies as we can behind this, which is horrible.  Overlooking all of that for the moment, this as an indy-cell AQ attack actually passes the sniff-test.

----------


## Cleaner44

At least 7 dead in Navy Yard shooting. Two possible suspects at large

Since the 1 dead gunman and the 2 at large gunman conspired to shoot people that means this is a... _conspiracy_.

Now since the media always tells us that conspiracy theorists are nuts, that would be me, clearly they are going to have to re-write the story to be a lone gunman or 3 coincidental gunman that happened to be shooting at the same time at the same place by random luck.

----------


## Thor

> At least 7 dead in Navy Yard shooting. Two possible suspects at large
> 
> Since the 1 dead gunman and the 2 at large gunman conspired to shoot people that means this is a... _conspiracy_.
> 
> Now since the media always tells us that conspiracy theorists are nuts, that would be me, clearly they are going to have to re-write the story to be a lone gunman or 3 coincidental gunman that happened to be shooting at the same time at the same place by random luck.


No, it is a planned attack and therefore that falls under terrorism.  And low and behold, the NSA did not snoop it in advance....  What the hell are they good for other than blackmail? <sarc>

----------


## phill4paul

Ummm, there is no way I would let myself be herded into a parking deck like this. Could you imagine the carnage if the attackers had known this was S.O.P. and placed explosives?




> Picture posted from a twitter account posted on the US News page.  People where shuffled to the underground parking garage.  IMHO, those people do not looked terrified--they look like their at a casual social gathering.
> 
> Source:
> http://usnews.nbcnews.com/

----------


## oyarde

> Ummm, there is no way I would let myself be herded into a parking deck like this. Could you imagine the carnage if the attackers had known this was S.O.P. and placed explosives?


I would have been home in twenty minutes from the first round.Told my boss see ya tomorrow

----------


## oyarde

> Ummm, there is no way I would let myself be herded into a parking deck like this. Could you imagine the carnage if the attackers had known this was S.O.P. and placed explosives?


This is how I feel at the airport , no likey.

----------


## oyarde

Where is oyarde? " He said he would be at home drinking beer , he also said to tell you screw you if you asked "

----------


## donnay

*Six DEAD and 12 injured after TWO gunmen go on rampage at Washington Navy Yard: Shooters shot dead after 3-hour manhunt*


By James Nye, Louise Boyle and David Martosko In Washington

At least one gunman opened fire this morning at the Washington Naval Yards in Washington D.C.

U.S. Navy confirms six people dead and 12 injured in the mass shooting
One suspect is dead and identified as a 'former Navy official in his fifties' 

Police and FBI in the capital have said that there could be two other gunmen dressed in military fatigues on the loose 

Search on for a gunman described as being six-foot tall, African-American and brandishing a long gun

Another suspect described as white and wearing a beret and carrying a handgun

Special ATF team that dealt with the Boston bombings in April sent to shooting site

One fatality is a Washington D.C. police officer and another is a security officer at the base
Two women have also reportedly lost their lives in the shooting 

One victim was airlifted from the naval base by helicopter 

All of the people wounded are in critical condition, authorities said
President Obama: 'Today they faced the unimaginable violence they wouldn't have expected at home.'

Terror visited Washington D.C. this morning as at least one gunman opened fire inside a building at the Washington Navy Yard killing six people and injuring at least 12.

Police were looking for two other potential gunmen wearing military-style uniforms, including one who had on a beret, chief Cathy Lanier said. 


One had a long gun and the other was also armed, she said. One of the three gunmen had died, though Lanier didn't say how.

'The big concern for us right now is that we have potentially two other shooters that we have not located at this point,' Lanier said.

Witnesses reported one man described as an African-American male in his 50s dressed in military fatigues and armed with an AR-15 assault rifle opening fire upon entering the base at the Naval Sea System Command HQ.


One gunman has been killed, though it wasn't immediately clear how, according to a Defense Department official and federal law enforcement official who spoke on condition of anonymity because they were not authorized to discuss the matter publicly. 


Two other officials have said police were looking into the possibility of a second and third shooter.

The attacks came three days after al-Qaeda used the 12th anniversary of 9/11 to call for strikes on America.


 Hundreds of SWAT and FBI rapid response units descended on the nation's capital to deal with the situation which unfolded just before 8.30 a.m. this morning.



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...#ixzz2f4wvQORp

----------


## oyarde

Looks like most reports are settling n 6 or 7 dead , probably including the shooter.

----------


## tod evans

Boy!

I go work for a couple of hours and there's a massacre going on with "the-prez" advising...

Thank God there are "Hundreds of SWAT and FBI rapid response units" on hand to save the day...

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Breaking: shooter was shouting "Eskimo power", was in his underwear, and appeared to be drunk.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Boy!
> 
> I go work for a couple of hours and there's a massacre going on with "the-prez" advising...
> 
> Thank God there are "Hundreds of SWAT and FBI rapid response units" on hand to save the day...


You will be even more thankful when they have the news conference with all of the department heads standing around in their best uniforms, congratulating each other on a job well done.

----------


## oyarde

> Breaking: shooter was shouting "Eskimo power", was in his underwear, and appeared to be drunk.


I work like that , nobody cares .

----------


## Root

> No, it is a planned attack and therefore that falls under terrorism.  And low and behold, the NSA did not snoop it in advance....  What the hell are they good for other than blackmail? <sarc>


Exactly.  If the NSA's surveillance actually worked, they should have known about this.  Or maybe they did know about it, and decided to let it happen anyway?

----------


## Acala

> No, it is a planned attack and therefore that falls under terrorism.  And low and behold, the NSA did not snoop it in advance....  What the hell are they good for other than blackmail? <sarc>


True.  The NSA program is useless for preventing an attack like this.  Unfortunately, if there really is a co-conspirator at large, the NSA data on the dead perp COULD be used to identify the guys still at large.  And thereby "justify" the program.

----------


## Root

> Ummm, there is no way I would let myself be herded into a parking deck like this. Could you imagine the carnage if the attackers had known this was S.O.P. and placed explosives?


I thought the same thing.  Or if there was another shooter amongst them just waiting for the right moment.




> Breaking: shooter was shouting "Eskimo power", was in his underwear, and appeared to be drunk high on marijuana.


Fixed it.

----------


## jllundqu

MSM blames right-wing militia, ron paul fans, and tea party groups in
5...
4...
3...
2...

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Shelter in place for surrounding area. Unknown number of suspects on the loose. House to house searches will be next...

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> MSM blames right-wing militia, ron paul fans, and tea party groups in
> 5...
> 4...
> 3...
> 2...


Lead suspect is a Black guy.  They wouldn't be able to overcome the cognitive dissonance to blame any of those three.  Remember, if the M$M is to be believed, then we are supposed to believe that these three groups hang a "Whites Only" sign outside the clubhouse door.

----------


## Thor

> Shelter in place for surrounding area. Unknown number of suspects on the loose. House to house searches will be next...


Better warn Marion Barry in advance so he stay clear of all crack houses in the search zone.

----------


## pcosmar

Well,, I think the lone whacked out gunman can be ruled out.

There seems to have been  a couple people working in concert.. though their purpose may be unknown.

It is obvious that there could have been more casualties,, and it seems that they tried to avoid that. (one witness described the gunman shooting well over their heads)

And it seems that these folks had military backgrounds.

It seems a *Conspiracy* that is ripe for *Theories*.

----------


## tod evans

> Lead suspect is a Black guy.  They wouldn't be able to overcome the cognitive dissonance to blame any of those three.  Remember, if the M$M is to be believed, then we are supposed to believe that these three groups hang a "Whites Only" sign outside the clubhouse door.


The memo clearly states "If there's black or brown people involved then it's the damn mooslems."

If there's yellow people involved it's the triads...

If there's white,black,brown,red-n-yellow then it'll be an international conspiracy that'll require martial law...

----------


## TruckinMike

//

----------


## newbitech

> MSM blames right-wing militia, ron paul fans, and tea party groups in
> 5...
> 4...
> 3...
> 2...


"armed with an AR-15 assault rifle"

waiting for the reports that the shooter was draped in a Gadsen flag and shouting "End the Fed"!

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Senate evacuates! Run for your lives! Shooters everywhere!

----------


## shane77m

http://news.yahoo.com/shots-fired-at...130407614.html




> D.C. Police Chief Cathy Lanier said authorities are seeking two possible suspects who may still be at large: a white male, 40 to 50 years old, wearing a khaki military-style uniform and a beret, carrying a handgun or pistol; and a black male, also 40 to 50 years old, 5'10", 180 pounds, medium complexion with gray sideburns and wearing an olive military-style uniform, carrying "a long gun."


A description of the shooters in the article. If this is accurate the shooters don't appear to be younger guys. Perhaps retired military?

----------


## pcosmar

> Lead suspect is a Black guy.  They wouldn't be able to overcome the cognitive dissonance to blame any of those three.  Remember, if the M$M is to be believed, then we are supposed to believe that these three groups hang a "Whites Only" sign outside the clubhouse door.


Mixed group. An ex Navy official..



> one as a white male wearing what appeared to be a khaki tan military uniform and a beret,





> are looking for a black man, about 50, wearing an olive military-style uniform, and possessing a “long gun.”


One dressed all in Black,, and reports of one dressed in blue.
http://abclocal.go.com/kabc/story?se...rld&id=9249950



> The gunman, identified as a former Navy official in his 50s, was confirmed dead by a law enforcement official, but police were looking into the possibility of two additional shooters.

----------


## tod evans

> http://news.yahoo.com/shots-fired-at...130407614.html
> 
> 
> 
> A description of the shooters in the article. If this is accurate the shooters don't appear to be younger guys. Perhaps retired military?



They just might,_ horror of all horrors_, be some of the "boomers" so many blame for not fighting the system...

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> The memo clearly states "If there's black or brown people involved then it's the damn mooslems."
> ..


Depends if memo will be written by GOP or Dems:

*Poll: 46% of GOP thinks Obama's Muslim  - Politico
*Aug 19, 2010 - But one number that could catch significant attention is this: in the Time poll, 46 percent of Republicans said they believe Obama is a Muslim.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Lead suspect is a Black guy.  They wouldn't be able to overcome the cognitive dissonance to blame any of those three.  Remember, if the M$M is to be believed, then we are supposed to believe that these three groups hang a "Whites Only" sign outside the clubhouse door.


Then the obvious explanation is that he was oppressed by those groups.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Senate evacuates! Run for your lives! Shooters everywhere!

----------


## presence

*al-Zawahiri:  bleed America economically by provoking security expenditures*

----------


## Brian4Liberty

"White male subject at large! Run for your lives!"

----------


## VoluntaryAmerican

> Ummm, there is no way I would let myself be herded into a parking deck like this. Could you imagine the carnage if the attackers had known this was S.O.P. and placed explosives?


Were the police guarding the location? In a large crowd like that is probably the last place I'd want to be.

----------


## better-dead-than-fed

> *Conspiracy* that is ripe for *Theories*.


Government bullied some people; people petitioned for redress; government didn't listen?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Err, nevermind. "White male subject identified, not a potential shooter." Shocking!

----------


## pcosmar

> They just might,_ horror of all horrors_, be some of the "boomers" so many blame for not fighting the system...


I was wondering if these were possibly "the good guys".

I really have no idea..

It bears watching.

----------


## phill4paul

Deceased shooter identified as Aaron Alexis, 34, of Texas.

----------


## tod evans

> I was wondering if these were possibly "the good guys".
> 
> I really have no idea..
> 
> It bears watching.


If, per-chance, they are it'll never make MSM.......

Not in a million years!

----------


## pcosmar

> Government bullied some people; people petitioned for redress; government didn't listen?


One theory.,, and a thought that crossed my mind.
As have others.

----------


## navy-vet

> I thought guns are banned in DC... how is this possible?


Not for the terrorists, outlaws, or the local Gestapo.

----------


## JK/SEA

just called the cops...some guy carrying a long gun in my neighborhood..................

wait...it's a leaf blower....nevermind....too bad they tazed him...my bad.

----------


## presence

CBS News 

12 dead

----------


## 69360

> Y'all gonna hate me for this, but I suspect this one is probably a legitimate jihadist.  Largely because I remember this story that came out a few days ago, and it lines up with this guy:
> 
> http://worldnews.nbcnews.com/_news/2...ed-states?lite
> 
> who the US doesn't control, but whose friends Obama wanted to help in Syria.  The strike plan falls apart, #1 Al Qaeda gets pissed and says "attack," and 3 days later, we get this.
> 
> The pieces fit, but not so perfect like it was constructed.  The timelines add up, and the players are high on our drone target list.
> 
> I'm as suspicious as anybody and suspected something might happen to encourage the attack on Syria, but this doesn't add up to that.  A false flag would have had the perp some kind of Syrian nationalist responding to Assad.  This appears to be a jihadist responding to al-Zawahri -- totally counterproductive to a Syrian invasion.  If anything, this will make us even LESS likely to bomb Syria to "help the guys who just shot up the DC Navy Yard."  It's not an Assad subterfuge either.  Assad does not have al-Zawahri under his thumb any more than we do.
> ...


I agree it wasn't Assad or any of his allies like Hezbollah. 

But I think it was domestic, probably somebody with a grudge against the military. Why else would they chose a hard target like Navy yard when so many soft targets are available?

----------


## tod evans

> I agree it wasn't Assad or any of his allies like Hezbollah. 
> 
> But I think it was domestic, probably somebody with a grudge against the military. Why else would they chose a hard target like Navy yard when so many soft targets are available?


Hmmm,

Where I calling the shots it'd seem like this would be a real good diversion.....

----------


## fisharmor

> And it seems that these folks had military backgrounds.


One bat$#@! crazy college student with no training: 49 casualties, 32 dead.
One bat$#@! crazy 20 year old with no training: 29 casualties, 27 dead.
One bat$#@! crazy 25 year old with no training: 82 casualties, 12 dead.

*Three men whose job description was at one point specifically and accurately "to end the lives of other human beings":
18 casualties, 6 dead.*

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> Deceased shooter identified as Aaron Alexis, 34, of Texas.


This is one search match with same name, state, age but THERE IS NO other indication that this is the guy:

http://www.bustedmugshots.com/texas/...lexis/45611151

----------


## donnay

> I agree it wasn't Assad or any of his allies like Hezbollah. 
> 
> But I think it was domestic, probably somebody with a grudge against the military. Why else would they chose a hard target like Navy yard when so many soft targets are available?


That sounds like a conspiracy theory to me.

----------


## newbitech

> Deceased shooter identified as Aaron Alexis, 34, of Texas.



The profile has been removed.  This was captured beforehand 

Aaron Alexis | LinkedIn 
www.linkedin.com/pub/aaron-alexis/6a/31a/b4b‎ 
Dallas/Fort Worth Area - ‎-- 
Aaron Alexis's Overview. Past. United States Navy at NAS Fort Worth JRB; Network Tech at SinglePoint. Education. Embry-Riddle Aeronautical University.


Also, this appears to be the same guy, hes the right age.

http://www.bustedmugshots.com/texas/...lexis/45611151

----------


## tod evans

> One bat$#@! crazy college student with no training: 49 casualties, 32 dead.
> One bat$#@! crazy 20 year old with no training: 29 casualties, 27 dead.
> One bat$#@! crazy 25 year old with no training: 82 casualties, 12 dead.
> 
> *Three men whose job description was at one point specifically and accurately "to end the lives of other human beings":
> 18 casualties, 6 dead.*



No hard questions okay?

----------


## newbitech

Conflicting reports, the guy just started working there, but also he was a former contractor and was recently laid off and used someone else's badge.  Also saying they have narrowed down to just one gunmen.

He walked in with a shotgun according to video, and commandeered other weapons in the process.

----------


## presence

*Aaron Alexis*



                 8149 White Settlement Rd                                  
Fort Worth, TX 76108-1602               

http://www.mugshotsonline.com/texas/...lexis/45611151






> Name
> Aaron Alexis
> 
> Location
> Fort Worth, TX
> 
> Age
>  31 years
> 
> ...






personal research... unconfirmed

----------


## presence

> The profile has been removed.  This was captured beforehand 
> 
> Aaron Alexis | LinkedIn 
> www.linkedin.com/pub/aaron-alexis/6a/31a/b4b‎ 
> Dallas/Fort Worth Area - ‎-- 
> Aaron Alexis's Overview. Past. United States Navy at NAS Fort Worth JRB; Network Tech at SinglePoint. Education. Embry-Riddle Aeronautical University.
> 
> 
> Also, this appears to be the same guy, hes the right age.
> ...






> Join TodaySign In
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Profile Not Found* 	 		 			 			 				 					We’re sorry, but the profile you requested does not exist.
>  				 				LinkedIn users have access to advanced people search  functionality, including search by last name only, find similar names,  as well as search by company, industry and other keywords.
> Sign in or join LinkedIn here.



I get bad link on both of those webpages

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> The profile has been removed.  This was captured beforehand 
> 
> Aaron Alexis | LinkedIn 
> www.linkedin.com/pub/aaron-alexis/6a/31a/b4b‎ 
> Dallas/Fort Worth Area - ‎-- 
> Aaron Alexis's Overview. Past. United States Navy at NAS Fort Worth JRB; Network Tech at SinglePoint. Education. Embry-Riddle Aeronautical University.
> 
> 
> Also, this appears to be the same guy, hes the right age.
> ...





> I get bad link on both of those webpages


Pasting from page I had opened few minutes ago, link no longer seems to work, odd.


 



  Information:

 Name: Aaron Alexis

  Location:    Fort Worth, Texas   
 Age:  31 years  
 Processing Date: 09-04-2010

   Alleged Violation:

 PC 42.12(B) MA DISCHARGE FIREARM CE



At this point, 4 coincidences until it is confirmed that this is the guy.

----------


## newbitech

> Pasting from page I had opened few minutes ago, link no longer seems to work, odd.
> 
> 
>  
> 
> 
> 
>   Information:
> 
> ...


news sources are confirming the arrest in 2010 in texas unlaw discharge of a weapon, no charges filed.  This is the guy

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> news sources are confirming the arrest in 2010 in texas unlaw discharge of a weapon, no charges filed.  This is the guy


Wonder if he was in this program, looking at linkedin info in your post:

*Embry-Riddle to offer degree program in drones*May 31, 2012 - Embry-Riddle to offer degree program in drones! *...* TREND the well-known Embry-Riddle Aeronautical University will prepare students for roles *...*

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

from:  http://www.ar15.com/forums/t_1_5/153...C.html&page=42

----------


## newbitech

> Wonder if he was in this program, looking at linkedin info in your post:
> 
> *Embry-Riddle to offer degree program in drones*
> 
> May 31, 2012 - Embry-Riddle to offer degree program in drones! *...* TREND the well-known Embry-Riddle Aeronautical University will prepare students for roles *...*


Embry-Riddle caught my eye too.

----------


## donnay

I do not know how to capture the screen--this is definitely interesting about the suspect!


https://www.google.com/search?q=Aaro...-US%3Aofficial


Gunman identified in D.C. Navy Yard shooting as 34-year-old Aaron ...



www.democraticunderground.com › ... › General Discussion (Forum)

*13 hours ago* - 5 posts - ‎4 authors
One gunman, 34-year-old Aaron Alexis of Fort Worth, Texas, is among the twelve dead. Officials said he recently began working as a civilian ...



Aaron Alexis 34 identified as shooter at Navy Yard - Democratic ...



www.democraticunderground.com › ... › Latest Breaking News (Forum)

*13 hours ago* - 5 posts - ‎4 authors
Aaron Alexis 34 identified as shooter at Navy Yard ... From Ft. Worth Texas ... http://www.mugshotsonline.com/texas/.../aaron-alexis/ ...


Gunman identified in D.C. - Democratic Underground



election.democraticunderground.com › ... › General Discussion (Forum)

*13 hours ago* - 1 post
One gunman, 34-year-old Aaron Alexis of Fort Worth, Texas, is among the twelve dead. Officials said he recently began working as a civilian ...


Aaron Alexis 34 identified as shooter at Navy Yard - Democratic ...



betterment.democraticunderground.com/1014596002

*13 hours ago* - 2 posts - ‎1 author
Aaron Alexis 34 identified as shooter at Navy Yard. Last edited Mon ... http://www.mugshotsonline.com/texas/...lexis/45611151 ...

----------


## newbitech

http://www.everyjoe.com/2013/09/16/c...yard-shooting/

edit
meh, just 1 more picture

----------


## Brian4Liberty

There used to be a time when this would be called "going Postal".

----------


## tod evans

> There used to be a time when this would be called "going Postal".


Well by God it's outright terrorism now!

And like it or not you're going to be protected and served...

----------


## donnay

Okay I figured it out!




https://www.google.com/search?q=Aaro...-US%3Aofficial

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> There used to be a time when this would be called "going Postal".


If it turned out that he had been involved in drones program that his reported last school trained in, it might be "going dronnuts".

 But doubt  nPuppet team would let that out to media if that was the case.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

LOL! There's some idiot "Crisis Management Expert" (Larry Barton) on CNN saying that this was orchestrated, organized and highly planned conspiracy by 2 or 3 people in uniform.

----------


## Dianne

> The profile has been removed.  This was captured beforehand 
> 
> Aaron Alexis | LinkedIn 
> www.linkedin.com/pub/aaron-alexis/6a/31a/b4b‎ 
> Dallas/Fort Worth Area - ‎-- 
> Aaron Alexis's Overview. Past. United States Navy at NAS Fort Worth JRB; Network Tech at SinglePoint. Education. Embry-Riddle Aeronautical University.
> 
> 
> Also, this appears to be the same guy, hes the right age.
> ...


It's been taken down.   Did it really associate him with the US Navy?

----------


## angelatc

> It's been taken down.   Did it really associate him with the US Navy?


Lots of reports associate him with the US Navy

----------


## newbitech

> It's been taken down.   Did it really associate him with the US Navy?


yeah, you can still see the google headline for the profile hit.  just search "Aaron Alexis" linkedin

When i first searched the linkedin profile was the top hit for "Aaron Alexis" Ft Worth.  But since this is started to get reported everywhere, the actual google link to the profile has moved below the fold, and it will be probably moved off the front page before the end of the day, since it's a dead link.

----------


## newbitech

hmmmm

http://georgia.arrests.org/Arrests/A...lexis_6890116/

----------


## Dianne

> hmmmm
> 
> http://georgia.arrests.org/Arrests/A...lexis_6890116/



says record removed ( ....    why is it the FBI taking down everything about this guy's profile... what is it they don't want us to know?

----------


## jmdrake

Okay.  But if we go with the Matt Collins conspiracy theory that the confrontation with Syria was merely to cover up the emerging disaster that is Obamacare, since a Syrian war didn't materialize, something else had to happen.  So let's go back to "mass shootings" and gun control.  (Of course Matt Collins can't admit his conspiracy theory is a conspiracy theory because there are no real conspiracies.) 




> Y'all gonna hate me for this, but I suspect this one is probably a legitimate jihadist.  Largely because I remember this story that came out a few days ago, and it lines up with this guy:
> 
> http://worldnews.nbcnews.com/_news/2...ed-states?lite
> 
> who the US doesn't control, but whose friends Obama wanted to help in Syria.  The strike plan falls apart, #1 Al Qaeda gets pissed and says "attack," and 3 days later, we get this.
> 
> The pieces fit, but not so perfect like it was constructed.  The timelines add up, and the players are high on our drone target list.
> 
> I'm as suspicious as anybody and suspected something might happen to encourage the attack on Syria, but this doesn't add up to that.  A false flag would have had the perp some kind of Syrian nationalist responding to Assad.  This appears to be a jihadist responding to al-Zawahri -- totally counterproductive to a Syrian invasion.  If anything, this will make us even LESS likely to bomb Syria to "help the guys who just shot up the DC Navy Yard."  It's not an Assad subterfuge either.  Assad does not have al-Zawahri under his thumb any more than we do.
> ...

----------


## newbitech

> says record removed ( ....    why is it the FBI taking down everything about this guy's profile... what is it they don't want us to know?


not sure if its the same guy, he matches the description tho, age, height/weight, hair eye color.  We'll have to see if we get more details about him.   These types of seemingly random things all have back stories.  I'd like to know more about the guy.

----------


## newbitech

a little more background.

http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer...d-shooter.html

----------


## jmdrake

> Well,, I think the lone whacked out gunman can be ruled out.
> 
> There seems to have been  a couple people working in concert.. though their purpose may be unknown.
> 
> It is obvious that there could have been more casualties,, and it seems that they tried to avoid that. (one witness described the gunman shooting well over their heads)
> 
> And it seems that these folks had military backgrounds.
> 
> It seems a *Conspiracy* that is ripe for *Theories*.


It's only a conspiracy theory if the government and/or MSM didn't come up with it.

----------


## Acala

> Okay.  But if we go with the Matt Collins conspiracy theory that the confrontation with Syria was merely to cover up the emerging disaster that is Obamacare, since a Syrian war didn't materialize, something else had to happen.  So let's go back to "mass shootings" and gun control.  (Of course Matt Collins can't admit his conspiracy theory is a conspiracy theory because there are no real conspiracies.)


Nothing is going to cover up the disaster of Rombamacare.  It is going to snowball until it brings the health care system to a halt.  It isn't a single event scandal that people can forget about.  They will be reminded of it every day.

----------


## Dianne

No one will release information at the press conference that is on right now.    They won't even answer if the perp had a military background.    They say they will release their information when ready on fbi.gov .......   so they are hiding something.

There would be 12 people alive this afternoon, if the Navy was allowed to carry weapons..... as you would think our military would be allowed to do..     That guy never would have made it through the door.      Gun control is the wet dream for criminals only.

----------


## thoughtomator

Hmm... so the guy named is apparently a Buddhist and none of his friends can believe he did it. Already this story is odd.

----------


## Carlybee

The pic I saw..he has those hypnotized looking eyes

----------


## presence

> "He lived with me three years," a Texas man named Nutpisit Suthamtewakul told the _Star-Telegram_, calling Alexis his "best friend."
> 
> []
> 
> A friend said the suspected shooter was Buddhist and that he "loved to go to temple, go to meditate in Thai and English."


..

https://www.facebook.com/nutpisit.suthamtewakul

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Happy...28733283879538

----------


## pcosmar

So after him being shot early in the day,, and the body count rising,, they are going to push the single shooter story.

yeah,, nothing to see here.

----------


## thoughtomator

> Nutpisit Suthamtewakul


that name is Thai, by the way

----------


## jkob

> ..


Thai, not sure you can read anything into it

----------


## presence

> that name is Thai, by the way


yeah I had to stuff the tinfoil back in my pocket, at first it sounded like some kind of occult death ritual name or something

----------


## presence

> Texan with a criminal record and a concealed-weapons permit.


sfgate.com

----------


## presence

*Obama: Navy Yard shooting victims are 'patriots'*

http://www.freep.com/article/20130916/NEWS07/309160096/

----------


## fisharmor

just heard on the radio that several schools nearby also went into lockdown.  Some had parentss in them who couldn't get out the entire time.

----------


## twomp

> Hmm... so the guy named is apparently a Buddhist and none of his friends can believe he did it. Already this story is odd.


Finally, its about time, I was wondering when the War on Buddhism was coming. Is it time now?

----------


## Thor

> Hmm... so the guy named is apparently a Buddhist and none of his friends can believe he did it. Already this story is odd.





> The pic I saw..he has those hypnotized looking eyes


The latest human-drone mind control test.

----------


## Dianne

> *Obama: Navy Yard shooting victims are 'patriots'*
> 
> http://www.freep.com/article/20130916/NEWS07/309160096/


Huhhh?    I thought being defined as a Patriot automatically put you on the militia "do not fly" list.

----------


## Sola_Fide

One time a black woman told me white people are more evil because they are mass murderers, and black people only kill one at a time.

----------


## Dianne

Another coincidence:

Mass Shooting Follows Obama’s Latest Anti-Second Amendment Push

Appearing on “This Week With George Stephanopoulos,” Obama insisted 90 percent of Americans support gun control but that a “faction of the Republican Party” prevented Democrats from passing anti-Second Amendment legislation.

“The problem we have is we have a faction of the Republican Party, in the House of Representatives in particular, that view compromise as a dirty word, and anything that is either remotely associated with me, they feel obliged to oppose,” said Obama. “And my argument to them is real simple. That’s not why the people sent to here.”

Following a defeat to pass draconian anti-firearms legislation back in April, Obama and Democrat Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid pledged to continue the effort to diminish gun rights in the United States.

The Navy Yard attack arrives less than a week after two Democrat gun control advocates were recalled in Colorado. Senate President John Morse and Sen. Angela Giron were replaced with Republicans who are staunch supporters of the Second Amendment. Both Democrats were supported financially buy notorious New York gun grabber Michael Bloomberg and his Mayor’s Against Illegal Guns.

The recall effort highlighted the fight between supports of gun rights and those who would roll back the Second Amendment following the massacre in Newtown, Connecticut and a shooting in Aurora, Colorado.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Another coincidence:
> 
> Mass Shooting Follows Obama’s Latest Anti-Second Amendment Push

----------


## MoneyWhereMyMouthIs2

> At least 7 dead in Navy Yard shooting. Two possible suspects at large
> 
> Since the 1 dead gunman and the 2 at large gunman conspired to shoot people that means this is a... _conspiracy_.



I say coincidence.  






> says record removed ( ....    why is it the FBI taking down everything about this guy's profile... what is it they don't want us to know?



Well, they don't want us to know anything, so they can make up their own story.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

It is being reported that the killer is being "scrubbed" through the NSA computers right now. They can't prevent attacks, but they'll find out everything about his past. Wonder if they'll report whether he donated to or discussed any political candidates? Of course that info will be released or disregarded based upon which politician we are talking about...

----------


## Carlybee

> One time a black woman told me white people are more evil because they are mass murderers, and black people only kill one at a time.


Atlanta child murders serial killer and DC sniper were black

----------


## Deborah K

> Another coincidence:
> 
> Mass Shooting Follows Obama’s Latest Anti-Second Amendment Push
> 
> Appearing on “This Week With George Stephanopoulos,” *Obama insisted 90 percent of Americans support gun control* but that a “faction of the Republican Party” prevented Democrats from passing anti-Second Amendment legislation.
> 
> “The problem we have is we have a faction of the Republican Party, in the House of Representatives in particular, that view compromise as a dirty word, and anything that is either remotely associated with me, they feel obliged to oppose,” said Obama. “And my argument to them is real simple. That’s not why the people sent to here.”
> 
> Following a defeat to pass draconian anti-firearms legislation back in April, Obama and Democrat Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid pledged to continue the effort to diminish gun rights in the United States.
> ...


There are approximately 70 million gun owners.  How is that 90% of the population??

----------


## Acala

> There are approximately 70 million gun owners.  How is that 90% of the population??


It's the big lie.  The number is a complete fabrication but they think that repeating it over and over will make it as good as true.

----------


## donnay

They don't look so terrified to me.  What's so funny?

----------


## Matthew5

> A friend said Alexis loved Buddhism.
> “He loved to go to temple, go to meditate in Thai and English,” the friend said. “He could do both of them.”
> 
> Read more here: http://www.star-telegram.com/2013/09...#storylink=cpy


"Well, crap, how is that going to fit our narrative?"

----------


## green73

> One time a black woman told me white people are more evil because they are mass murderers, and black people only kill one at a time.


She should read up on Africa.

----------


## JasonC

> They don't look so terrified to me.  What's so funny?

----------


## A Son of Liberty

> 


Uh yeah, ya think?

----------


## PSYOP

//////////////////

----------


## 69360

> Yep, this was definitely a hoax -- actors are everywhere just like at Sandy Hook, Boston Bombing, ect. Show me some bodies or it didn't happen.


Osama Bin Laden could have personally assassinated Obama 3 feet in front of you and you would say it was a hoax or false flag.

----------


## donnay

You think?

----------


## PSYOP

//////////////////

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

> Osama Bin Laden could have personally assassinated Obama 3 feet in front of you and you would say it was a hoax or false flag.


but Osama wouldn't because he works for the U.S. gov

----------


## PSYOP

//////////////////

----------


## Dianne

I'm calling bull$#@!

[QUOTE=MoneyWhereMyMouthIs2;5228365]I say coincidence.  

I'm starting to think the whole thing is fake......  just a drill ...   The Government hires actors to film drills on how to deal with this, or that, if this or that happens.

Remember Robbie Parker, alleged father of an alleged shooting victim from Sandy Hook ? an ACTOR who has been seen in other tragedy videos:   Can you imagine smiling like this, the day after your young child was killed?     I don't believe anything I here on the news anymore ...   This government and their media totally under control of the devil himself ... I believe the media has been threatened and blackmailed, they must adhere to the Administration's talking points and video supplied.

----------


## angelatc

I really need to find a saner class of Libertarians to hang out with.

----------


## PSYOP

//////////////////

----------


## 69360

Wow you guys never fail to deliver. You forgot your hour long you tube video of "the truth"

----------


## PSYOP

//////////////////

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

This is big news, yet the hundreds killed in the ghetto is page 87 on the local paper if that at all. Funny how this is a 'crisis' and the other is just ignored. Government disinterested in its own motives and livelihood? LOL.

----------


## 69360

> You're in denial. You believe that the government would lie about WMD's but would never lie about something as miniscule as a school shooting. Or did you also believe that Bush told you the truth about WMD's? In that case you would be in super-denial.


What if the WMD were really there and the government kept what they found a secret? 

It was a double top secret reverse conspiracy.

----------


## PSYOP

//////////////////

----------


## madengr

I read on another forum he used a shotgun to shoot a guard and obtain a service pistol, then used that pistol to shoot a cop and obtain an AR-15.

----------


## 69360

> Those are your words not mine, Mr. Conspiracy theorist.


I'm leading you on and messing with you in case you didn't notice.

I'm sure you're a nice guy and we probably agree on important issues, but you're nuts.

----------


## PSYOP

//////////////////

----------


## better-dead-than-fed

People worried about gun grabbers must not have enough guns and other weapons.

----------


## better-dead-than-fed

Sometimes people just shoot government employees. Doesn't bother me a bit.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> There are approximately 70 million gun owners.  How is that 90% of the population??


It is the percent who say they favor some (any really) sort of gun control- such as not allowing convicted criminals to own one. You can own a gun and still favor some limitations. 

Seems the suspect here was arrested for another shooting in 2004 (shot out tires on somebody's car- didn't shoot somebody in earlier incident):
http://blogs.seattletimes.com/today/...ed-in-seattle/




> Aaron Alexis, the man identified as the Washington Navy Yard shooter, was arrested by Seattle police in 2004 for shooting out the tires of a construction worker’s car in what Alexis later described as an anger-fueled “blackout,” police said. Alexis attributed his action to trauma he witnessed after the Sept. 11 terrorist attacks, according to Seattle police.
> 
> At about 8 a.m. on May 6, 2004, two construction workers had parked their 1986 Honda Accord in the driveway of their work site, next to a home where Alexis was living with his grandmother in the Beacon Hill neighborhood, according to a Seattle Police Department report.
> 
> Workers were at the construction site when a man, later identified as Alexis, walked  out of the home, pulled a gun from his waistband and fired two shots into the two rear tires of their Honda before he walked slowly back to his home north of the construction site, the report said. One shot was fired into the air. Police collected three spent  .45-caliber Glock shell casings at the site.
> 
> Alexis held a permit for a .45-caliber Glock pistol, according to the police report. Detectives later found the pistol and ammunition in a bedroom of the home where Alexis lived.
> 
> Alexis “confessed to the crime of discharging his weapon for the purpose of shooting out the tires” on the car, the report said.
> ...

----------


## amy31416

> One time a black woman told me white people are more evil because they are mass murderers, and black people only kill one at a time.


Appropriate retort: There are plenty of blacks in the military and a "black" man acting as commander-in-chief.

----------


## Henry Rogue

Why didn't the NSA stop this before it happened? What is the point of spying on everyone, if they can't stop these things?

----------


## AFPVet

> Why didn't the NSA stop this before it happened? What is the point of spying on everyone, if they can't stop these things?


... makes ya wonder doesn't it?

----------


## Danke

> I really need to find a saner class of Libertarians to hang out with.


my door is always open.

----------


## ClydeCoulter

> It is the percent who say they favor some (any really) sort of gun control- such as not allowing convicted criminals to own one. *You can own a gun and still favor some limitations.* 
> 
> Seems the suspect here was arrested for another shooting in 2004 (shot out tires on somebody's car- didn't shoot somebody in earlier incident):
> http://blogs.seattletimes.com/today/...ed-in-seattle/


And you can be a non-gunowner and still favor the 2nd Amendment.  I know many of those.

----------


## better-dead-than-fed

> You can... favor some limitations.


The 2nd Amendment clearly prohibits any limitation abridging the public's ability to stop "an oppressive military force":




> During the 1788 ratification debates, ... It was understood across the political spectrum that the right helped to secure the ideal of a citizen militia, which might be necessary to oppose an oppressive military force if the constitutional order broke down.


http://scholar.google.com/scholar_ca...70581644084946

Legislation pretending any such limitation would be unconstitutional and therefore void -- not law.

----------


## Bryan

Can someone please explain...

Google for this link: http://www.kelownadailycourier.ca/world-news/police-fbi-shooter-reported-in-military-building-at-washington-navy-yard-multiple-victims.html

Google shows it was posted two days ago. It's a story about the shooting, which on their site has a date of 9/15 (yesterday).

----------


## Zippyjuan

> And you can be a non-gunowner and still favor the 2nd Amendment.  I know many of those.


Definately true. 

Info on the 90%:

http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/...9160LW20130207




> (Reuters) - More than 90 percent of U.S. voters supported background checks for all gun buyers, while much smaller majorities were for stricter gun control laws such as bans on assault weapons and high-capacity magazines, said a poll released on Thursday.
> 
> But the National Rifle Association (NRA) edged out President Barack Obama in the poll, with 46 percent saying the pro-gun lobby better reflects their views on guns, versus 43 percent for Obama.
> 
> By a margin of 92 percent to 7 percent, voters supported background checks, the Quinnipiac University telephone poll showed. In households with a gun, 91 percent were in favor, while 8 percent were opposed, Quinnipiac said.

----------


## ClydeCoulter

> Definately true. 
> 
> Info on the 90%:
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/...9160LW20130207


1,772 is a pretty small sample, depending on where these people are located. _Poll that many people around here, you could invert the results._

It's good that we have a Constitution that recognizes our right to defend ourselves from enemies foreign or domestic.  I just hope no one ever has to demonstrate the use of it.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> Why didn't the NSA stop this before it happened? What is the point of spying on everyone, if they can't stop these things?


Must such difficult Qs be asked...  no one can answer these including Obama pupms.

----------


## donnay

> Can someone please explain...
> 
> Google for this link: http://www.kelownadailycourier.ca/wo...e-victims.html
> 
> Google shows it was posted two days ago. It's a story about the shooting, which on their site has a date of 9/15 (yesterday).

----------


## jonhowe

[QUOTE=Dianne;5228474]I'm calling bull$#@!




> I say coincidence.  
> 
> I'm starting to think the whole thing is fake......  just a drill ...   The Government hires actors to film drills on how to deal with this, or that, if this or that happens.
> 
> Remember Robbie Parker, alleged father of an alleged shooting victim from Sandy Hook ? an ACTOR who has been seen in other tragedy videos:   Can you imagine smiling like this, the day after your young child was killed?     I don't believe anything I here on the news anymore ...   This government and their media totally under control of the devil himself ... I believe the media has been threatened and blackmailed, they must adhere to the Administration's talking points and video supplied.


I remember about 10 years ago being at my mom's funeral trying to make jokes with people like I was fine, then breaking down later in the bathroom. Grief does strange things to people.

I find that a MUCH simpler explanation than "inside job".

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> Can someone please explain...
> 
> Google for this link: http://www.kelownadailycourier.ca/wo...e-victims.html
> 
> Google shows it was posted two days ago. It's a story about the shooting, which on their site has a date of 9/15 (yesterday).


This is quite interesting and probably will give birth to some new theories:

*Police, FBI: Shooter reported in military building at Washington Navy ...*www.*kelownadailycourier*.*ca*/*world*-*news*/*police*-*fbi*-*shooter*-*reported-in-mi*...
*2 days ago* - _World News_, International _News_, _WASHINGTON_ - _Several_ people were injured in a _shooting_ Monday morning at a _building_ at the _Washington_ *...*


* 		Police, FBI: Shooter reported in military building at Washington Navy Yard; multiple victims	* *Sunday, 15 September 2013* 23:31		 	 			 			Eric Tucker And Brett Zongker, The Associated Press

----------


## Zippyjuan

"Properties" indicates that the page was created on 9/16/ 2013 which would not be Sunday.

----------


## Dianne

> Can someone please explain...
> 
> Google for this link: http://www.kelownadailycourier.ca/wo...e-victims.html
> 
> Google shows it was posted two days ago. It's a story about the shooting, which on their site has a date of 9/15 (yesterday).


Oh my !!!!!   Busted !!!!!

----------


## Cap

And this as well for predated news.

----------


## Dianne

> "Properties" indicates that the page was created on 9/16/ 2013 which would not be Sunday.


Nothing you see is real... what you were taught is not real ..     I'm going out on a limb right now to say today was a drill .... and the news media was a part of it.

Obama came out for his economic speech .... spoke about the victims of the alleged shootings...   within 90 seconds, he dropped the victims like a hot potato and pretended his economy was good, and the republicans were hurting us.       The man has no heart, no remorse... no sense... no brain .... he's a cyborg.    He's a black teleprompter reader ...    other than that the dude wouldn't be able to find his way home at night ...    I know he's gay, but gay guys are usually somewhat animated .... Obama is a drone, lolol ....     He and John Kerry have sipped the same juice of zombi apocalypse..   I guess those two are the skull and crossbones, lol.

----------


## JoshLowry

> Can someone please explain...
> 
> Google for this link: http://www.kelownadailycourier.ca/wo...e-victims.html
> 
> Google shows it was posted two days ago. It's a story about the shooting, which on their site has a date of 9/15 (yesterday).


Google dates are not credible as they are often and easily manipulated.

When using their custom search options for older articles, I often run into articles that are completely irrelevant with incorrect dates of entry.

----------


## Dianne

Today was an entire fake:

Already on YouTube:

----------


## green73

> Can someone please explain...
> 
> Google for this link: http://www.kelownadailycourier.ca/wo...e-victims.html
> 
> Google shows it was posted two days ago. It's a story about the shooting, which on their site has a date of 9/15 (yesterday).





> 





> And this as well for predated news.



Very weird. Googling a block of the text brings up no complete matches. If it were just a date glitch, you'd think there'd at least be matches.

----------


## fr33

> Today was an entire fake:
> 
> Already on YouTube:


That's all the "proof" you need to call it fake?

----------


## Bryan

> Google dates are not credible as they are often and easily manipulated.
> 
> When using their custom search options for older articles, I often run into articles that are completely irrelevant with incorrect dates of entry.


OK, thanks. I thought they were cache times which made it hard to understand.

----------


## Bryan

> Very weird. Googling a block of the text brings up no complete matches. If it were just a date glitch, you'd think there'd at least be matches.


I did the same and it came up with dozens of matches, but all them showed 12hours or newer, except this one at two days- so it was confusing and I wasn't sure what to tell the person who showed it to me.

----------


## green73

> I did the same and it came up with dozens of matches, but all them showed 12hours or newer, except this one at two days- so it was confusing and I wasn't sure what to tell the person who showed it to me.


Ok. I used quotes this time and there were matches. I usually don't need quotes. FALSE ALARM

----------


## jonhowe

> Today was an entire fake:
> 
> Already on YouTube:



Guy didn't get hurt. Didn't see anyone get hurt. Just ran out of the building. I would be surprised if he wasnt acting relieved.

----------


## CPUd

The date must be legit, because it was found on the internet, and therefore, it is so.

Q.E.D.

----------


## green73

> Guy didn't get hurt. Didn't see anyone get hurt. Just ran out of the building. I would be surprised if he wasnt acting relieved.


He might just be your average DC sociopath...

----------


## presence

> A federal official said
> 
>  there is no evidence that anyone other than the dead gunman,
> 
>  fired weapons in the attack.


http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2013/09/16/navy-yard-shooting-what-we-know/2821195/





> Earlier Monday, Lanier had said that investigators were seeking two  other men.
> 
>  One, a white man dressed in military-style clothing who had  reportedly been seen with a handgun in the vicinity of the shooting on  the base, was cleared in mid-afternoon.
> 
> 
>  D.C. Mayor Vincent Gray said the police department still wanted to  speak to a second man who some witnesses had reported seeing, a black  man in his 50s dressed in olive fatigues. But he played down the  possibility that the man was involved in the shooting.  We dont know that there is a second gunman on the loose, Gray said  at a news conference, adding that police wanted to talk to the man.


http://www.latimes.com/nation/nationnow/la-na-nn-washington-navy-yard-shootings-20130916,0,6137381.story

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> Today was an entire fake:
> 
> Already on YouTube:


Wow, they sound pretty "terrified".

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> I remember about 10 years ago being at my mom's funeral trying to make jokes with people like I was fine, then breaking down later in the bathroom. Grief does strange things to people.
> 
> I find that a MUCH simpler explanation than "inside job".


Of course.

It's amazing how many people can read minds or read truth in people's faces. You'd think that lying wouldn't even exist, because everyone is so good at seeing through it.

----------


## donnay

On another forum someone wrote this...






> While initially it appeared that numerous Democratic Underground web articles had been written and posted hours before the Navy Yard attacks 'properly identifying' the shooter (initially Google search timestamped as happening at 3:15 a.m. Monday morning, well prior to any Navy yard events), it has now been discovered that MULTIPLE major news outlets published stories which are ALSO timestamped WELL prior to the Navy Yards shooting event. 
> 
> Here's one from Kilowna, B.C. - and if one collates the Time Zone differences (3 hours behind EST), this article corresponds directly to Democratic Underground's INITIAL creation of web reports in a 3:15 a.m. Monday morning creation time:
> 
> http://www.kelownadailycourier.ca/wo...e-victims.html
> 
> Next up, we have an ABC News article, posted Sunday, September 15 (no time stamp, sourcing SAME AP produced story):
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory/p...ldren-20261523
> ...

----------


## presence



----------


## Henry Rogue

> ... makes ya wonder doesn't it?


Yes it does.




> Must such difficult Qs be asked...  no one can answer these including Obama pupms.


I would still like the question posed to them.

----------


## alucard13mm

> Picture posted from a twitter account posted on the US News page.  People where shuffled to the underground parking garage.  IMHO, those people do not looked terrified--they look like their at a casual social gathering.
> 
> Source:
> http://usnews.nbcnews.com/


Screw that...

Reminds me of that scene from 28 weeks later where everyone was herded into 1 room after there was a breakout of the rage virus in the area.. then the infected person somehow gets in and kills pretty much everyone in that room.

----------


## BlackTerrel

> That's all the "proof" you need to call it fake?


Keep in mind that 99% of Americans are sheeple who believe everything they read in the MSM.  Unlike those enlightened of us on this forum who question everything... except for youtube videos which are infallible.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Sunday September, 15th, 2013? wtf?

http://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory/polic...n-20261523

This was from Yesterday 9/15.

The link shows it is supposed to go to a story about a house fire in OHIO.






*5 more images:*
*http://imgur.com/6yYTPjq*
*http://i.imgur.com/6yYTPjq.png*
*http://www.kelownadailycourier.ca/world-ctims.html*
*http://i.imgur.com/goahzJo.png*
*http://imgur.com/goahzJo*
*LINK: Police, FBI: Shooter reported in military building at Washington Navy Yard; multiple victims*

*SUNDAY, 15 SEPTEMBER* *2013 23:31* ERIC TUCKER AND BRETT ZONGKER, *THE ASSOCIATED PRESS*

*AP REPORTS NAVY YARD SHOOTING YESTERDAY* 
http://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory/polic...n-20261523



> It's happen every times; a way, way too obvious. Like somebody wants to rise a suspicion.  
> 
> Why should anyone pass news ahead of time? Who had benefit of all mass shootings in the past 5 years? 
> 
> Follow the money.


 
*See the link yourself...http://www.kelownadailycourier.ca/world-news/police-fbi-shooter-reported-in-military-building-at-washington-navy-yard-multiple-victims.html*
`


*Commenter from link above: # Puckingshills 2013-09-16 15:45* *How  interesting that this story was posted the night before the shooting.  Googles timestamp verifies this also, its not likely both this sites  timestamp AND Googles are both off.  Ill bet Yahoos timestamp collaborates this too. Thanks Google for  verifying this, guess you ended up helping us minions as well as the NSA*. ` *See the Conspiracies http://www.lunaticoutpost.com/Topic-AP-REPORTS-NAVY-YARD-SHOOTING-YESTERDA*

----------


## Pericles

> Lead suspect is a Black guy.  They wouldn't be able to overcome the cognitive dissonance to blame any of those three.  Remember, if the M$M is to be believed, then we are supposed to believe that these three groups hang a "Whites Only" sign outside the clubhouse door.


Doh! We need to get on that right away in order to annoy our Back and Hispanic members.

----------


## amy31416

> I remember about 10 years ago being at my mom's funeral trying to make jokes with people like I was fine, then breaking down later in the bathroom. Grief does strange things to people.
> 
> I find that a MUCH simpler explanation than "inside job".


I agree. Quite often a death is such a sudden shock that it just does not really compute that a person is actually dead. Other times, I haven't wanted to share my grief with anyone else because it's too personal.

----------


## Pericles

> I say coincidence.


Comrades, there are no coincidences - Joseph Stalin

----------


## runningdiz

> On another forum someone wrote this...


http://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory/p...ldren-20261523

Did you even look at the URL? The URL is for a different news story. Guess when that news story took place? On Sunday. Clearly a Content Management System error. 

http://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory/p...-kids-20261644

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Doh! We need to get on that right away in order to annoy our Back and Hispanic members.


I know right?  I _hate_ the M$M.

----------


## FloralScent

This guy had a "secret" clearance as an employee for a military contractor.

http://ca.news.yahoo.com/suspected-u...010927653.html

So why does the FBI website have this page requesting information on this guy?  If he's already got a secret clearance and a military ID shouldn't they already know all there is to know?

http://www.fbi.gov/wanted/seeking-info/aaron-alexis

----------


## FloralScent

> This guy had a "secret" clearance as an employee for a military contractor.
> 
> http://ca.news.yahoo.com/suspected-u...010927653.html
> 
> So why does the FBI website have this page requesting information on this guy?  If he's already got a secret clearance and a military ID shouldn't they already know all there is to know?
> 
> http://www.fbi.gov/wanted/seeking-info/aaron-alexis



Another good question from the comments on the Yahoo article.




> How could he have qualified for a Secret Clearance with his back ground and General Discharge?

----------


## J_White

lets see how much confusion and alternate theories come out of this incident.
Feinstein is already pushing for gun control...again !

----------


## kcchiefs6465

I didn't comment on this earlier and it is somewhat off topic to the discussion that this thread has turned but I think it should be pointed out:

*The police responded in seven minutes. That time frame they seemed proud of as if to flaunt its speediness. To be fair now, that is fast. Especially fast. The thing is, how many people died in just seven minutes?*

Seven minutes and they claim only the police should have guns? Twelve deaths (not including the gunman) and they want you to wait for them? Is there any doubt a person could kill you and your entire family in that time frame before the police arrived? Keep in mind the seven minutes is regarded as fast, and in my experience seven minutes is incredible. You'll be lucky if they ever show up. (in certain areas) Another thing to keep in mind, they aren't required to protect you. That is, they aren't liable for negligence in failing to protect you. Your safety is your own.

The hysteria of banning guns is on once again. If you have a twitter or facebook convey my message. Reword it as you see fit or direct quotes is no problem. People need to understand that the police aren't able to protect them when it matters. It is their duty. A God damn shame no one had a gun here. Seems a recurring theme. (Gun Free Zones)

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> This guy had a "secret" clearance as an employee for a military contractor.
> 
> http://ca.news.yahoo.com/suspected-u...010927653.html
> 
> So why does the FBI website have this page requesting information on this guy?  If he's already got a secret clearance and a military ID shouldn't they already know all there is to know?
> 
> http://www.fbi.gov/wanted/seeking-info/aaron-alexis


They say that a clearance is a very expensive thing to process. Someone certainly got paid to "clear" this guy.

----------


## devil21

> 


Judging by what happened to associates of the Tsaernaev's, anybody that contacts the FBI with information on this guy is an IDIOT.

May as well put up a poster that says "If you know anything that could screw with our official story, please call us with your name and address so we can dispatch some rouge agents to put a bullet in your head.  Thanks in advance!"

----------


## RockEnds

> This guy had a "secret" clearance as an employee for a military contractor.
> 
> http://ca.news.yahoo.com/suspected-u...010927653.html
> 
> So why does the FBI website have this page requesting information on this guy?  If he's already got a secret clearance and a military ID shouldn't they already know all there is to know?
> 
> http://www.fbi.gov/wanted/seeking-info/aaron-alexis


I had a "secret" clearance as a Dept of the Army employee.  There wasn't much paperwork.  It's not a high level clearance.  Of course, that's been 25 years ago, but unless clearance levels have drastically changed, they don't knock on doors and spend a ton of man hours on that level clearance.  In the age of the internet, there's not much excuse for them missing things that I found on the internet in two minutes yesterday, but still, they wouldn't know "all there is to know".

----------


## newbitech

http://georgia.arrests.org/Arrests/A...lexis_6890116/

I want to know what he was doing in Georgia in 2008.  He had a disorderly conduct there.  Maybe just out partying.  I'm guessing this was his first conviction since his mugshot was removed and he probably had the record taken down himself thru expungement process.   But that is definitely his record, all info matches including B/D.

----------


## donnay

> http://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory/p...ldren-20261523
> 
> Did you even look at the URL? The URL is for a different news story. Guess when that news story took place? On Sunday. Clearly a Content Management System error. 
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory/p...-kids-20261644



Yeah I looked at the story and it was the same as what Hollywood posted above--it still is for me, today, when I click on the link.  Still has Sunday the 15th with a current Tuesday morning video--ABC America This Morning.

*Police, FBI: Shooter Reported in Military Building at Washington Navy Yard; at Least 1 Victim*

WASHINGTON September 15, 2013 (AP)

http://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory/p...ldren-20261523




ETA:  
My apologies...I just looked at the url.  I am not computer savvy, I just learned how to do a screen shot yesterday.

----------


## moostraks

> Judging by what happened to associates of the Tsaernaev's, anybody that contacts the FBI with information on this guy is an IDIOT.
> 
> May as well put up a poster that says "If you know anything that could screw with our official story, please call us with your name and address so we can dispatch some rouge agents to put a bullet in your head.  Thanks in advance!"


I was thinking this same exact thing. There is no way I would trust the government especially after something like this occurs. This seems like more justification for their spy network to be expanded. The whole thing plays right into their agenda of get the guns and expand their surveillance powers. They don't need to fake this type of situation as all they have to do is keep squeezing and the weakest links will play right into their hands. Then they can come up with what they believe is a plausible explanation for them to expand their powers.

----------


## donnay

> I was thinking this same exact thing. There is no way I would trust the government especially after something like this occurs. This seems like more justification for their spy network to be expanded. The whole thing plays right into their agenda of get the guns and expand their surveillance powers. They don't need to fake this type of situation as all they have to do is keep squeezing and the weakest links will play right into their hands. Then they can come up with what they believe is a plausible explanation for them to expand their powers.


Indeed.  The enemy is within, no doubt.

----------


## Carlybee

Fishy fishy fishy

----------


## FloralScent

> I had a "secret" clearance as a Dept of the Army employee.  There wasn't much paperwork.  It's not a high level clearance.  Of course, that's been 25 years ago, but unless clearance levels have drastically changed, they don't knock on doors and spend a ton of man hours on that level clearance.  In the age of the internet, there's not much excuse for them missing things that I found on the internet in two minutes yesterday, but still, they wouldn't know "all there is to know".


Then either they're not nearly as effective as they'd have us believe, or they let this guy slip through the cracks on purpose.

----------


## jkob

I don't think the timestamp stuff is that weird. I saw the DU stuff searching Aaron Alexis like a lot of you guys did but if you look at the thread it was the OP wasn't that old.

----------


## green73

> (CNN) -- It has been called the most popular rifle in America, and it briefly returned to the spotlight after Monday's shooting at the Navy Yard: the AR-15.
> 
> A U.S. law enforcement official said Monday that gunman Aaron Alexis unleashed a barrage of bullets using an AR-15, a rifle and a semi-automatic handgun. Authorities believed the AR-15 was used for most of the shooting, the official said. The news prompted Sen. Dianne Feinstein, one of the strongest proponents of a ban on assault weapons like the AR-15, to issue a statement the same day asking, "When will enough be enough?"
> 
> *However, federal law enforcement sources told CNN Tuesday that authorities have recovered three weapons from the scene of the mass shooting, including one -- a shotgun -- that investigators believe Alexis brought in to the compound. The other two weapons, which sources say were handguns, may have been taken from guards at the Navy complex*.


cont.
http://edition.cnn.com/2013/09/17/us...ate/?hpt=hp_t1

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> cont.
> http://edition.cnn.com/2013/09/17/us...ate/?hpt=hp_t1


top of Drudge.

Funny how there was no AR-15 but the Shill-Factory media is so desperate to make people think there was one...

----------


## jkob

I will say, something about the story is sitting odd with me too tho I don't know what. I just compare the reaction to other mass shootings to this one and there doesn't seem to be the same reaction. I try to stay away from cable news when stories like this break but I wonder if it is as simple as the shooter not fitting their angry white male narrative?

and lol @ there being no AR15 now, who wants to bet they'll revise it back to AR15?

----------


## RockEnds

> Then either they're not nearly as effective as they'd have us believe, or they let this guy slip through the cracks on purpose.


Has the government ever been effective/efficient?  There is a reason for the saying, "close enough for government work".

----------


## jllundqu

The simple fact is that he was a "crazy" veteran... This could be the final straw that allows the feds to cross reference VA records with gun owners... any veteran who ever complained of anything even closely resembling PTSD could be disarmed.

----------


## tod evans

> The simple fact is that he was a "crazy" veteran... This could be the final straw that allows the feds to cross reference VA records with gun owners... any veteran who ever complained of anything even closely resembling PTSD could be disarmed.


Could be *ordered* to be disarmed....

----------


## pcosmar

> I read on another forum he used a shotgun to shoot a guard and obtain a service pistol, then used that pistol to shoot a cop and obtain an AR-15.


And now it seems like the Ar15 evaporated,, like the other 2 shooters seen by witnesses at the time..

The story,,, changed.

And I was following early in the morning from the time the story broke,, and after it was reported that the shooter was down,, there was still more shooting and the body count went up.

It really is hard to tell where the bull$#@! ends and the truth begins..

but bull$#@! stories stink,, even when you cannot define the source of the smell.

----------


## RPfan1992

> WASHINGTON (AP)  The former Navy reservist who killed 12 people at the Washington Navy Yard had been hearing voices and was being treated for mental illness in the weeks before the shooting rampage, but was not stripped of his security clearance, officials said Tuesday.
> 
> Aaron Alexis, a 34-year-old information technology employee with a defense contractor, used a valid pass to get into the highly secured installation Monday morning and started firing inside a building, the FBI said. He was killed in a gun battle with police.
> 
> The motive for the mass shooting  the deadliest on a military installation in the U.S. since the attack at Fort Hood, Texas, in 2009  was a mystery, investigators said.
> 
> U.S. law enforcement officials told The Associated Press that there was no known connection to terrorism and that investigators have found no manifesto or other writings suggesting a political or religious motive.
> 
> Alexis had been suffering a host of serious mental problems, including paranoia and a sleep disorder, and had been hearing voices in his head, according to the officials, who spoke on condition of anonymity because the criminal investigation was still going on.
> ...


http://news.yahoo.com/gunman-navy-ya...142217356.html

----------


## Thor

> WASHINGTON (AP) — The former Navy reservist who killed 12 people at the Washington Navy Yard had been hearing voices and was being treated for mental illness in the weeks before the shooting rampage, but was not stripped of his security clearance, officials said Tuesday.
> 
> ----
> 
> Alexis had been suffering a host of serious mental problems, including paranoia and a sleep disorder, and had been hearing voices in his head, according to the officials, who spoke on condition of anonymity because the criminal investigation was still going on.


Here, have some more FDA approved, big pharma, "mental health" pills...  Forget about the side effects of paranoia, sleep disorders, voices in your head and other things like lactation and anal leakage...  these pills make us money and are "free" to Obamacare recipients.

Edit:
http://benswann.com/navy-shooter-tak...suicide-pills/

----------


## pcosmar

> http://news.yahoo.com/gunman-navy-ya...142217356.html


http://www.cnn.com/2013/09/17/us/nav...owns-unknowns/




> HIS WEAPONS
> 
> What we know: Federal law enforcement sources say authorities have recovered three weapons from the scene of the mass shooting, including one -- a shotgun -- that investigators believe he brought in to the compound. The other two weapons -- handguns -- the sources say, may have been taken from guards.
> 
> What we don't know: The sources, who have detailed knowledge of the investigation, cautioned that initial investigation information that an AR-15 rifle was used may have been incorrect. It is believed that Alexis had rented an AR-15, but returned it before Monday morning's shootings. Authorities are still investigating precisely how many weapons Alexis had access to and when.


And yet witnesses reported one shooter firing a rifle,, and firing over their heads as they were escaping.

----------


## pcosmar

> Screen shots of multiple shooter versions a good idea for when it switches to lone gunman.


Good advice,, in retrospect. I didn't get any..

But the quote (cut and paste) from the article in my first post has changed. (disappeared)

----------


## Red Green

> I blame Adam Kokesh.  He demonstrated it was possible to bring a loaded gun into DC.


Notice the dude used a SHOTGUN!  I told you, this is all Kokesh's fault.  I would not be surprised if some of the victims of this tragedy are called to give testimony at his trial.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> http://news.yahoo.com/gunman-navy-ya...142217356.html





> Alexis carried three weapons: an AR-15 assault rifle, a shotgun, and a handgun that he took from a police officer at the scene, according to two federal law enforcement officials who spoke on condition of anonymity because they were not authorized to discuss the investigation.
> 
> The AR-15 is the same type of rifle used in last year's shooting at a Newtown, Conn., elementary school that killed 20 children and six adults. The weapon was also used in the shooting at a Colorado movie theater that killed 12 and wounded 70.


The media loved that propaganda piece. Completely false, of course.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Here, have some more FDA approved, big pharma, "mental health" pills...  Forget about the side effects of paranoia, sleep disorders, voices in your head and other things like lactation and anal leakage...  these pills make us money and are "free" to Obamacare recipients.
> 
> Edit:
> http://benswann.com/navy-shooter-tak...suicide-pills/


Move along, nothing to see here. 

(Except for the fact that every one of these mass shooters has been taking big pharma psychiatric drugs!)

----------


## Brian4Liberty

OK, he was a paranoid schizophrenic, almost guaranteed to be on SSRIs. Let's watch them bury this aspect of the story.




> WASHINGTON — The former Navy reservist who killed 12 people in a shooting rampage at the Washington Navy Yard on Monday had exhibited signs of mental illness dating back more than a decade, including a recent episode in which he complained about hearing voices and of people sending “vibrations to his body” to prevent him from sleeping, law enforcement officials said Tuesday. 
> 
>  One official, speaking on the condition of anonymity because of the continuing investigation, said that the gunman, Aaron Alexis, had been exhibiting symptoms of mental illness since at least his early 20s, before he joined the naval reserve and then went on to be a military contractor. The official said Mr. Alexis has been described by people who knew him as paranoid and delusional.
> 
> “He had complained of hearing voices and ringing of the ears,” the law enforcement official said about Mr. Alexis, although it is not clear whether Mr. Alexis had sought medical treatment.
> 
> Mr. Alexis, according to a report filed by an officer with the Newport Police Department in Rhode Island, was suffering from hallucinations so serious that he had called the police last month, a police official said.
> 
> Mr. Alexis, according to a police report read over the phone on Tuesday by Lt. William Fitzgerald, called the police around 6 a.m. on Aug. 7.
> ...


See something, say something. Isn't it ironic? They want to spy on each and every one of us, yet they don't even follow up on a real case. This guy had a security clearance and was *reporting himself to the Police*, yet nothing?

----------


## AFPVet

> I had a "secret" clearance as a Dept of the Army employee.  There wasn't much paperwork.  It's not a high level clearance.  Of course, that's been 25 years ago, but unless clearance levels have drastically changed, they don't knock on doors and spend a ton of man hours on that level clearance.  In the age of the Internet, there's not much excuse for them missing things that I found on the Internet in two minutes yesterday, but still, they wouldn't know "all there is to know".


Pretty much everyone in the Air Force had a secret when I was in (minus a few career fields). Even top secret isn't that high—many contractors have a TS actually. There are several clearance levels above top secret. Also, there are "need to know" certifications such as PRP—which allow you to work around nuclear weapons or other highly sensitive areas—basically giving you an above top secret clearance for specific areas requiring a need to know.

----------


## pcosmar

> OK, he was a paranoid schizophrenic,


I would not be sure of that either.

http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2008...my-removes-pa/

http://adage.com/article/news/hear-voices-ad/122491/




> NEW YORK (AdAge.com) -- New Yorker Alison Wilson was walking down Prince Street in SoHo last week when she heard a woman's voice right in her ear asking, "Who's there? Who's there?" She looked around to find no one in her immediate surroundings. Then the voice said, "It's not your imagination."
> 
> 
> Indeed it isn't. It's an ad for "Paranormal State," a ghost-themed series premiering on A&E this week. The billboard uses technology manufactured by Holosonic that transmits an "audio spotlight" from a rooftop speaker so that the sound is contained within your cranium. The technology, ideal for museums and libraries or environments that require a quiet atmosphere for isolated audio slideshows, has rarely been used on such a scale before. For random passersby and residents who have to walk unwittingly through the area where the voice will penetrate their inner peace, it's another story.


Just because someone is hearing voices,, does not mean they are crazy..
They may actually be hearing voices that others can't.

Voice to Skull Technology has been around for some time.

----------


## RockEnds

> Pretty much everyone in the Air Force had a secret when I was in (minus a few career fields)but I was also PRP which is a need to know clearance. Even top secret isn't that highmany contractors have a TS actually. There are many "need to know" clearances above top secret. For my clearance, they called everyone I knew... high school teachers, neighbors, family, friends... it was pretty intensive.


Yeah, it was my impression that secret was pretty standard.  I would think they dropped the ball pretty hard with this guy when they failed to revoke his clearance upon being involuntarily separated for a pattern of misconduct, though.  That's just my opinion, but one would think that might be a reason.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Yeah, it was my impression that secret was pretty standard.  I would think they dropped the ball pretty hard with this guy when they failed to revoke his clearance upon being involuntarily separated for a pattern of misconduct, though.  That's just my opinion, but one would think that might be a reason.


The reality is that the ball will often be dropped. There is no perfect security, there is no perfect back-ground check process. The world is not a perfect place, and bad things happen. No amount of money spent, or liberties denied, or Police State and Martial law implemented will change that basic fact of reality.

What is guaranteed is that these Police State surveillance tactics will be used for political and prurient reasons. Another law of nature.

----------


## better-dead-than-fed

> He said... microwave machine, according to the police report.
> 			
> 		
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2013/09/18/us...nted=all&_r=1&


The old microwave-in-the-police-report trick. I saw this in a police report about me, where police claimed I believed microwaves were controlling my thoughts or some such. It turns out the police were just being untruthful.




> One *official, speaking on the condition of anonymity because of the continuing investigation, said* that the gunman, Aaron Alexis, had been exhibiting symptoms of mental illness since at least his early 20s, before he joined the naval reserve and then went on to be a military contractor. The official said Mr. Alexis has been described by people who knew him as paranoid and delusional.
> 			
> 		
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2013/09/18/us...nted=all&_r=1&





> Alexis had been suffering a host of serious mental problems, including paranoia and a sleep disorder, and had been hearing voices in his head, *according to the officials, who spoke on condition of anonymity because the criminal investigation was still going on.*...
> 
> Alexis carried three weapons: an AR-15 assault rifle, a shotgun, and a handgun that he took from a police officer at the scene, *according to two federal law enforcement officials who spoke on condition of anonymity because they were not authorized to discuss the investigation.*
> 
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/gunman-navy-ya...142217356.html


When an official leaks classified "info" and the administration _doesn't_ go after his head, you can be confident that the "info" is malarkey.

----------


## better-dead-than-fed

> Originally Posted by Yahoo News
> 
> Alexis... complained about the Navy and being a victim of discrimination.
> 
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/gunman-navy-ya...142217356.html


Noted for posterity, because otherwise this factor will be covered up.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Move along, nothing to see here. 
> 
> (Except for the fact that every one of these mass shooters has been taking big pharma psychiatric drugs!)



Perhaps because sane people not needing psychological help generally don't do such things?

----------


## Zippyjuan

> And now it seems like the Ar15 evaporated,, like the other 2 shooters seen by witnesses at the time..
> 
> The story,,, changed.
> 
> And I was following early in the morning from the time the story broke,, and after it was reported that the shooter was down,, there was still more shooting and the body count went up.
> 
> It really is hard to tell where the bull$#@! ends and the truth begins..
> 
> but bull$#@! stories stink,, even when you cannot define the source of the smell.


Seems they realized they had a mistake in their story and made a correction.  This is conspiracy?

----------


## better-dead-than-fed

> Perhaps because sane people not needing psychological help generally don't do such things?


That is just a myth. It can be a very sane thing to shoot government employees. Just look at Thomas Jefferson: massive shooting spree against government employees. If Alexis had shot all government employees instead of just a handful, he might have gone down in history books as the founding father of a new era of liberty.

What basis is there for your opinion about "sanity"? When the government kills people, do you jump to assumptions about the government's sanity and the government's "need" for "help"? I believe the government "needs" some "help" big-time.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> That is just a myth. It can be a very sane thing to shoot government employees. Just look at Thomas Jefferson: massive shooting spree against government employees. If Alexis had shot all government employees instead of just a handful, he might have gone down in history books as the founding father of a new era of liberty.
> 
> What basis is there for your opinion about "sanity"? When the government kills people, do you jump to assumptions about the government's sanity?


No. You beg to be in the good graces of the bot as you make your case. Live and learn, bitch. I don't like you.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> That is just a myth. It can be a very sane thing to shoot government employees. Just look at Thomas Jefferson: massive shooting spree against government employees. If Alexis had shot all government employees instead of just a handful, he might have gone down in history books as the founding father of a new era of liberty.
> 
> What basis is there for your opinion about "sanity"? When the government kills people, do you jump to assumptions about the government's sanity and the government's "need" for "help"?
> 
> I believe the government "needs" some "help" big-time.


Sorry. My mistake.  All mass killers are sane and only became killers because the government gave them drugs and guns.  Thanks for the correction.

----------


## better-dead-than-fed

> bitch. I don't like you.


Cry it out?




> Sorry. My mistake.  All mass killers are sane and only became killers because the government gave them drugs and guns.  Thanks for the correction.


^ false dichotomty

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Perhaps because sane people not needing psychological help generally don't do such things?


- They include the warnings on the drug labesl. It's not like this is a brand new hypothesis.
- Make a list of all of the mass shooters for the past ten years. How many were *not* on SSRIs?

----------


## Thor

> - They include the warnings on the drug labesl. It's not like this is a brand new hypothesis.
> - Make a list of all of the mass shooters for the past ten years. How many were *not* on SSRIs?


Yes, you only need the 1 in 10,000, or 1 in 100,000, or 1 in 1,000,0000 occurrence to be the magic mixture that creates a mass killer to happen enough times to say, hey, maybe 1 out of 10,000 or 100,0000 or 1,000,0000 is too much of a risk for this crap...   But the FDA rubber stamped it after the company funded studies and generous fees and donations proved it was "safe"

----------


## Thor

dupe

----------


## better-dead-than-fed

> - Make a list of all of the mass shooters for the past ten years. How many were *not* on SSRIs?


Thomas Jefferson was not on SSRI's.

----------


## presence

*Navy Yard Shooter: "microwave machine vibrations" police report*

----------


## PatriotOne

Just another government mind control victim being used to push an agenda.  It was an easy spot this time.

----------


## jdmyprez_deo_vindice

> He might just be your average DC sociopath...



He was a member of Congress?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Thomas Jefferson was not on SSRI's.


Hadn't heard about this shooter named Thomas Jefferson in the past ten years.

----------


## Thor

> He was a member of Congress?


+rep

----------


## green73

> He was a member of Congress?





> +rep


DC is all about politicians...

----------


## better-dead-than-fed

> Make a list of all of the mass shooters for the past ten years. How many were *not* on SSRIs?


Thomas Jefferson ("They too have been deaf to the voice of justice and of consanguinity. We must, therefore, acquiesce in the necessity, which denounces our Separation, and hold them, as we hold the rest of mankind, Enemies in War...." Source);Mark Essex (He joined the United States Navy... where he claimed he was subjected to two years of ceaseless racial abuse.... friends tried to explain to him that racism in the military was just a bitter pill that he had to learn to swallow.... Source);James Huberty ("Society had its chance." Source);George Hennard ("This is what Bell County did to me." Source);Gian Ferri ("When you hire a consultant or an attorney you dont hire for the purpose of getting raped and then having all your efforts toward legal recourse totally thwarted...." Source)Theodore Kaczynski (_Industrial Society and Its Future_);Tim McVeigh ("I explain herein why I bombed the Murrah Federal Building in Oklahoma City.... I chose to bomb a federal building because such an action served more purposes than other options. Foremost, the bombing was a retaliatory strike; a counter attack... Knowledge of these multiple and ever-more aggressive raids across the country constituted an identifiable pattern of conduct within and by the federal government and amongst its various agencies. For all intents and purposes, federal agents had become "soldiers" (using military training, tactics, techniques, equipment, language, dress, organization, and mindset) and they were escalating their behavior. Therefore, this bombing was also meant as a pre-emptive (or pro-active) strike against these forces and their command and control centers within the federal building. When an aggressor force continually launches attacks from a particular base of operation, it is sound military strategy to take the fight to the enemy." Source);Nidal Hasan (sought to have some of his patients prosecuted for war crimes based on statements they made during psychiatric sessions with him... his superiors rejected the requests. Source)Christopher Dorner ("This is a necessary evil that I do not enjoy but must partake and complete for substantial change to occur within the LAPD and reclaim my name." Source)



> If the Government becomes a lawbreaker, ... it invites every man to become a law unto himself....


http://ablogonpolitics.blogspot.com/...andeis_24.html

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Thomas Jefferson ("They too have been deaf to the voice of justice and of consanguinity. We must, therefore, acquiesce in the necessity, which denounces our Separation, and hold them, as we hold the rest of mankind, Enemies in War...." Source);Mark Essex (He joined the United States Navy... where he claimed he was subjected to two years of ceaseless racial abuse.... friends tried to explain to him that racism in the military was just a bitter pill that he had to learn to swallow.... Source);James Huberty ("Society had its chance." Source);George Hennard ("This is what Bell County did to me." Source);Theodore Kaczynski (_Industrial Society and Its Future_);Tim McVeigh ("I explain herein why I bombed the Murrah Federal Building in Oklahoma City.... I chose to bomb a federal building because such an action served more purposes than other options. Foremost, the bombing was a retaliatory strike; a counter attack... Knowledge of these multiple and ever-more aggressive raids across the country constituted an identifiable pattern of conduct within and by the federal government and amongst its various agencies. For all intents and purposes, federal agents had become "soldiers" (using military training, tactics, techniques, equipment, language, dress, organization, and mindset) and they were escalating their behavior. Therefore, this bombing was also meant as a pre-emptive (or pro-active) strike against these forces and their command and control centers within the federal building. When an aggressor force continually launches attacks from a particular base of operation, it is sound military strategy to take the fight to the enemy." Source);Nidal Hasan (sought to have some of his patients prosecuted for war crimes based on statements they made during psychiatric sessions with him... his superiors rejected the requests. Source)Christopher Dorner (This is a necessary evil that I do not enjoy but must partake and complete for substantial change to occur within the LAPD and reclaim my name." Source)
> 
> 
> http://ablogonpolitics.blogspot.com/...andeis_24.html


Let's look at the two within the past ten years:

- Dorner was being treated for mental health issues. Most likely he had been on SSRIs.
- Nidal Hasan was a psychiatrist who very likely had taken SSRIs. As a gross generalization, psychiatrists are more prone to having mental issues, and have access to the cookie jar.

Circumstantial evidence, but when the information is kept confidential and the media has a vested interest in not reporting on it, how much evidence do you expect to be available? And I am not saying that every person who has *ever* killed other people has had mental issues and been on SSRIs. In the past, it has usually been the mental issues alone. And I am not including wars or various other "fights".

----------


## ClydeCoulter

> Perhaps because sane people not needing psychological help generally don't do such things?


What percentage of mentally disturbed get treated for it and are on SSRI's?  25%, 50%, 75%, 100%
And, what ever that is, shouldn't it be reflected statistically?

----------


## Zippyjuan

Millions are on SSRI's.  If SSRIs cause people to become killers, we should have millions of killers in the country. Do we?

----------


## ClydeCoulter

> Millions are on SSRI's.  If SSRIs cause people to become killers, we should have millions of killers in the country. Do we?


I ate a tablespoon of varnish once and survived it, varnish might be a good food staple?

Who knows Zippy, some people, most people are capable of handling a whole lot of stress, drugs, bad food.  But, a few loose it, some can't handle the drugs, some get fat.

_When they do tests, and find that 1 out of 100,000, or whatever, can have an adverse reaction to a drug, what does that mean?_

----------


## CPUd

> I ate a tablespoon of varnish once and survived it, varnish might be a good food staple?
> 
> Who knows Zippy, some people, most people are capable of handling a whole lot of stress, drugs, bad food.  But, a few loose it, some can't handle the drugs, some get fat.
> 
> _When they do tests, and find that 1 out of 100,000, or whatever, can have an adverse reaction to a drug, what does that mean?_


^^ we now have proof that eating varnish does not cause people to become killers.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Millions are on SSRI's.  If SSRIs cause people to become killers, we should have millions of killers in the country. Do we?


The majority on SSRIs are not paranoid schizophrenic.

You do know what a side effect is?

Millions of people eat peanuts. A few die from it.

Suicide is probably a bigger problem with SSRIs. You won't hear about that on CNN, unless it's the occasional report about how many veterans (probably on SSRIs) commit suicide.

----------


## fearthereaperx

> Millions are on SSRI's.  If SSRIs cause people to become killers, we should have millions of killers in the country. Do we?


Suicide is on the rise. And one of SSRI's side effects is suicidal ideation. Suicide by cop is another way to commit suicide.

----------


## better-dead-than-fed

> Let's look at the two within the past ten years:
> 
> - Dorner was being treated for mental health issues. Most likely he had been on SSRIs.
> - Nidal Hasan was a psychiatrist who very likely had taken SSRIs. As a gross generalization, psychiatrists are more prone to having mental issues, and have access to the cookie jar.
> 
> Circumstantial evidence, but when the information is kept confidential and the media has a vested interest in not reporting on it, how much evidence do you expect to be available?


I do believe, btw that SSRI's can increase one's tendency to commit irrational violence; and I do believe that SSRI-producers and government and its media have an interest in obscuring that quality of SSRI's, and have acted on that interest. We are probably in pretty close agreement on everything being discussed here, but for a few details.

That said, "mental health issues" is vague. It is defined officially to include things that are not crazy:




> DSM-IV-TR (p. xxxi) defines "mental disorder" to include:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				a... behavioral... pattern that occurs in an individual and that is associated with... a significantly increased risk of suffering... an important loss of freedom.
> 			
> ...


... and in practice, crazy government employees who do crazy things for a living somehow escape the "mentally ill" label, and they endlessly escape the "treatment" which they desperately need. For examples, see almost any thread in this forum.

The evidence that Dorner and Hasan were taking SSRI's, as far as you have posted, seems weak to me. On the other hand, they both appear to have had reasons for their actions, and their reasons don't show any disorder in their thought processes.




> And I am not saying that every person who has ever killed other people has had mental issues and been on SSRIs. *In the past, it has usually been the mental issues alone.*


What is the basis for your opinion here?




> And I am not including wars or various other "fights".


You lost me here. Are you saying that a shooting spree is less crazy if it's ordered by Congress or the President and labelled a "war"? Are you saying Jefferson's shooting spree was crazy, because it was not state sponsored?

Edited later to note: The DSM-IV-TR also says (p. xxxi):




> Conflicts that are primarily between the individual and society are [generally _not_] mental disorders.

----------


## ClydeCoulter

I'm starting to get nervous because I'm starting to make sense of your ranting, better_dead_than_fed.  

_I do enjoy rollercoasters, let's see where this ends._

----------


## Peace Piper

> The majority on SSRIs are not paranoid schizophrenic.
> 
> You do know what a side effect is?
> 
> Millions of people eat peanuts. A few die from it.
> 
> Suicide is probably a bigger problem with SSRIs. You won't hear about that on CNN, unless it's the occasional report about how many veterans (probably on SSRIs) commit suicide.


Here's some evidence (sourced with links to original and sortable database )

http://ssristories.com/index.php

----------


## ThePenguinLibertarian

> I thought guns are banned in DC... how is this possible?


well, the media could say he brought guns from his home or had a professional license. But they'll sitll pin it on gun owners.

----------


## ThePenguinLibertarian

> What percentage of mentally _disturbed_ get treated for it and are on SSRI's?  25%, 50%, 75%, 100%
> And, what ever that is, shouldn't it be reflected statistically?


The correct word is ILL. Sick. 
No national statistics. some some 1 in 10, but you will have to email the NIH or CDC on that.

----------


## ThePenguinLibertarian

> The majority on SSRIs are not paranoid schizophrenic.
> 
> You do know what a side effect is?
> 
> Millions of people eat peanuts. A few die from it.
> 
> Suicide is probably a bigger problem with SSRIs. You won't hear about that on CNN, unless it's the occasional report about how many veterans (probably on SSRIs) commit suicide.


Huh, Cite source please. Here is some sources i found. You won't like the source. http://psychnews.psychiatryonline.or...ticleid=181262
Apparently, efficacy is highest when you are severly depressed. I doubt this person is servely depressed or even ill. This could be a result of blowback. 
Another thing is paranoid schizophrenia. Most schizophrenics (let alone paranoid ones) are non violent and are more harmful to themselves. This person has to have some degree of sanity to carry out a complex plan. My guess would be CIA blowback. Most schizophrenics are on anti-psychotics, not SSRIs. He would have also recieved ECT if it was that bad.

----------


## better-dead-than-fed

> ... Dorner was being treated for mental health issues....
> 
> ... when the information is kept confidential and the media has a vested interest in not reporting on it...
> 
> ... I am not saying that every person who has *ever* killed other people has had mental issues and been on SSRIs. In the past, it has usually been the mental issues alone....


p.s.

The government-medical complex doesn't just have an interest in covering up the dangers of SSRI's. It also has an interest in falsely diagnosing people with mental disorders, so that it can sell more drugs at least; and this interest is hardly checked.

If a person has shot government employees, the government's interest in falsely painting him as mentally disordered increases still.

----------


## devil21

> Millions are on SSRI's.  If SSRIs cause people to become killers, we should have millions of killers in the country. Do we?


I agree with you Zippy but for reasons you probably don't agree with.

----------


## J_White

> The reality is that the ball will often be dropped. There is no perfect security, there is no perfect back-ground check process. The world is not a perfect place, and bad things happen. No amount of money spent, or liberties denied, or Police State and Martial law implemented will change that basic fact of reality.
> 
> What is guaranteed is that these Police State surveillance tactics will be used for political and prurient reasons. Another law of nature.


c'mon, there IS perfect security. how about this. cameras in every houses and covering all places outside.
everyone having GPS chips with a small taser inside it.
if u do something bad, the taser gets triggered and disables u. 
see, now lets just decide secretly, what "bad" acts trigger the taser, pay money to "security companies", everything will be fine.

----------


## jtstellar

arg someone summarize this thread?  

i don't know how people find so much interest in shooting incidents.. it's not even a successful push for gun story this time.  the ar-15 claim was debunked under 24 hours

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> arg someone summarize this thread?  
> 
> i don't know how people find so much interest in shooting incidents.. it's not even a successful push for gun story this time.  the ar-15 claim was debunked under 24 hours


They are pushing for more than just an AWB.

A rhetorical question but have you not been following the news?

Anyways, I haven't read all thirty pages of this but of lot of the discussion is on discrepancies and possible causes or motivations. Of course there is the usual timeless admission that government is wholly incompetent for not finding this man's background and related gun incidents. SSRIs, mass murder suicide pills, the usual. I think something of this man's microwave talking to him but I'm not sure.

They are pushing for background checks for private sales, more extensive drug and mental health history being included in background check, and other measures that will infringe on the Second Amendment. The man bought a Remington 870 legally at a store. Clearly something has to be done that doesn't include allowing soldiers to carry ammunition in their firearms. A nurse told me so.

----------


## RPfan1992

The left keeps blaming right wingers for mass shootings but his friend describes him as a "liberal".

----------


## jtstellar

> They are pushing for more than just an AWB.
> 
> A rhetorical question but have you not been following the news?
> 
> Anyways, I haven't read all thirty pages of this but of lot of the discussion is on discrepancies and possible causes or motivations. Of course there is the usual timeless admission that government is wholly incompetent for not finding this man's background and related gun incidents. SSRIs, mass murder suicide pills, the usual. I think something of this man's microwave talking to him but I'm not sure.
> 
> They are pushing for background checks for private sales, more extensive drug and mental health history being included in background check, and other measures that will infringe on the Second Amendment. The man bought a Remington 870 legally at a store. Clearly something has to be done that doesn't include allowing soldiers to carry ammunition in their firearms. A nurse told me so.


i watch more msm to keep a pulse on the mass and what they're "trying to push" than most people here i am confident of that lol..

today when i turned on news there was not a blip about this in either channel.  that already tells me how successful this whole thing is, whatever they're trying to push, by inference.

----------


## devil21

Hat tip to a thread on GLP for this interesting tidbit.  Notice anything?



------------------



Same guy?

----------


## ClydeCoulter

@devil21,
Something doesn't look right about the lighting on the guys face in the 2nd pic compared to everyone else in the picture.  Is that 2nd pic verified to original (ie, other versions of same pic) _But, the guy right rear doesn't either, hmmmm_

_edit: I just found another picture from a different angle of same location, that guy is in it too, although I can't tell, tbh, if it is the guy from the Navy Yard, from either picture._

----------


## presence

> Suicide is probably a bigger problem with SSRIs. You won't hear about that on CNN, unless it's the occasional report about how many veterans (probably on SSRIs) commit suicide.








> CNN’s Dr. Sanjay Gupta looks at the roles of trauma and medication as a  “common factor” in tragedies similar to the Sandy Hook shooting. SSRIs  have been shown to carry a risk of increased impulsivity, says Dr.  Gupta, and points out that “over a 7-year period, there were 11,000  incidences of violence” connected with SSRIs, many of them suicides.


http://www.madinamerica.com/2013/01/...ool-shootings/ 





> *NEW YORK (CNN/Money) -           Paxil, a blockbuster antidepressant from British drug maker  GlaxoSmithKline, increases the risk of suicide in adults, according to a  study by Norwegian researchers *


http://money.cnn.com/2005/08/22/news...axil/index.htm





> *Suicide risk and antidepressants*    The Food and Drug Administration (FDA) requires that all  antidepressants carry a warning that some children, adolescents and  young adults may be at increased risk of suicide when taking  antidepressants. Anyone taking an antidepressant should be watched  closely for worsening depression or unusual behavior — especially in the  first few weeks after starting an antidepressant. Keep in mind,  antidepressants are more likely to reduce suicide risk in the long run  by improving mood.


http://www.cnn.com/HEALTH/library/ssris/MH00066.html

----------


## devil21

> @devil21,
> Something doesn't look right about the lighting on the guys face in the 2nd pic compared to everyone else in the picture.  Is that 2nd pic verified to original (ie, other versions of same pic) _But, the guy right rear doesn't either, hmmmm_


You can see the black man in other Boston pictures so he's not a complete photoshop job, at least.  Whether it's Alexis or not, dunno.  Sure does look like him though and it fits the trend of seeing of the same people popping up at many of these "events" lately.  eta:  I bet the shading difference is because the two men in the back are standing under an awning or similar.

The ears look different in these pics but the mugshot could also have been altered.  Just thought it was interesting.



----

----------


## kcchiefs6465

Video footage of gunman at Navy Yard.

----------

